# EDG3'S Prep- BNBF- JULY 26TH



## EDG301

*Pics pge 4, 10, 12, 16, 18, 19*

O.k, with just under 13 weeks to go, i've decided to keep track of my progress through a journal. It will be updated in the morning & evening, and when ****ing about when not doing uni work :lol:

*Stats*

Height: 5' 8"

Weight: 88-89kg (will update as dodgy scales at home)

Bodyfat: 14-16%

Im not happy with where i am right now, i know i'm a little behind but i will get back on track. I've *estimated* that If i were to come in at 6-8% i should weigh 76-8kg excl water loss etc., this is based on calculations and past weight when in semi-condition. But these are just numbers and will probably change,however it gives me a rough idea of how much i need to lose.

So, ive got around 10kg/ 22lbs to lose (of fat) in 13 weeks, or 1.6lbs per week leading up to the contest.

*Diet*

*
*

I have been shedding my xmas weight for the past 2 months experimenting with the D.P's keto diet and RO-CHO. I've lost around 6kg/13.2lbs already, and am going to carry on with carb cycling.

Macro's

High-

P- 288

C- 293

f-45

Total Cals- 2743

Low-

P-295

C-160

F-45

Total Cals- 2214

No-

P-295

C-20

F-40

Total Cals- 1622

Plan is the standard-

Monday -high carbs

Tuesday - low carbs

Wednesday - no carbs

Thursday - high carbs

Friday - low carbs

Saturday - no carbs

Sunday - low carbs

Will go into more detail regarding training etc. throughout day when i get a chance.

Any input will be appreciated- Will get pics up when im back home in a few weeks.

Cheers guys


----------



## hilly

looks good to me mate,

starting pics?


----------



## GM-20

back looks good in that pic mate.


----------



## EDG301

Cheers fella, that was last year so hopefully will be a tad better!!!

Diet today has and will be

8.30-

1 medium banana

80g Oats

50g Whey

11.30am

50g whey

14.30-

Swt Pot

200g chicken

Tblespn cottage cheese & spash of nando's peri peri sauce= bl00dy lovely!!!

6 flax caps

PWO- 17.30

Whey 50g

WMS 60g

Banana- medium

20.00

200g beef

80g basmati rice

Brocolli

22.30

Cott cheese 200g

Whey 50g

Got up at in the a.m and done 20mins on treadmill and 15min on x trainer, then some ab work

Round 3.30 i'll head to gym to blast Quads, Calves & lowerback, then 20 mins walking

Will post pics when i can, will probably be when im back from uni in a cupla weeks

Cheers


----------



## Damo NY

Good luck with your prep mate.

What class are you competing in?

I'm currently prepping for the Northern qualifier in 14 weeks.


----------



## EDG301

Great dude, competing in the juniors mate.


----------



## EDG301

OK, real hard workout this afternoon, was completely wasted by the time quads was over then managed calves and back extensions

Quads

Leg ext- 15/ 12/12/10 then drop set to a further 12reps

Leg press- 15/ 10/ 10

Hack sqt- 15/ 12/ 10

Squat- was burnt out by then 15/ 12

Calves

Standing- 15/15/ 12/12/10- inbetween sets stretched and performed body weight raises

Seated- 15/15/12

Hyper ext

30/ 20 / 15(with 10kg plate) > body weight ext for further 15 reps

Back was pretty pumped by then- so just managed 20mins on x-trainer

I was completely out of it after that and had to have a quick nap in the car before setting off back home.

Weighed myself at gym and have dropped to 87kg, so pretty pleased, although not sure if im dropping weight too quickly so will keep an eye on it.


----------



## EDG301

Got up at 7.30 for 20mins on bike and some ab and !light! bicep work as there feeling really stiff, so got sum blood in em.

Found out theres no uni from now on till end of exams, so can just concentrate on training/eating and revising...


----------



## harlow

Will follow this closely as i am a natty junior myself. How many shows have you done? What age are you?

All the best with your prep!


----------



## EDG301

harlow said:


> Will follow this closely as i am a natty junior myself. How many shows have you done? What age are you?
> 
> All the best with your prep!


Cheers mate, have done 2 shows already, one when i was 16 and the other last year when i was 19. Am 20 now (bday was 23rd this month). Previous shows haven't been of natural federations so will be interested to see the difference. Have u competed before?

Thnks again


----------



## EDG301

Sorry dude, avator pics didnt load up when i wrote that,lol. What shows have u competed in?


----------



## EDG301

Was on low carb day today, after morning gym sesh meals were:

8.45- 2 eggs & 4 whites

1 wholegrain slice bread

Apple

Whey 25g

11.30-

Whey 25g

Cott cheese 150g

14:45-

Chick 200g

Sweet spud 150g

Green beans

18:00 PWO-

Whey 50g

WMS 50G

Apple

19:30

G.beans

Coley- 250g

peri peri sauce

And finally before bed

Cottage cheese 150g

Whey 40g

Good training session

Had shoulders & tris today

Lateral raises 15/12/10/10>> 15

Machine press 10/10/8/8>>15

Wide upright row 15/12/12/10

Shrugs- 20/15/15/12/10

Tris- quick session

Pushdowns- 12/12/10/8

Machine close press- 15/12/12/8

Db ext- 12/10/8

25 mins on treadmill, inclined- Completely zoned out listening to dnb podcast so went real quick, its a savior!!!!


----------



## Galtonator

good stuff mate. Im looking to do a BNBF show next year


----------



## EDG301

Galtonator said:


> good stuff mate. Im looking to do a BNBF show next year


Cheers, yeah its my first bnbf show, apparently the guys who organise it put on a great show so will wait n see  The only advice i can give is, especially for naturals, keep within 10-15pounds of your contest weight, otherwise its a chore to diet down and your more likely to lose muscle mass. Will be interesting to see how i come through, i know i am a bit behind so trying hard to get fat off whilst my bodyfats higher, rather than being 8-5 weeks out and dropping to crazy/ mega catabolic calories and having a higher chance of losing more muscle in the process......... if you get what i mean. Good luck Galt, train hard and will look forward to seeing you up onstage next year!!!


----------



## Guest

1600cals on some days lol more power to you my friend that is hard work!

All the best you have a super physique!


----------



## Guest

1600cals on some days lol more power to you my friend that is hard work!

All the best you have a super physique!


----------



## EDG301

Con said:


> 1600cals on some days lol more power to you my friend that is hard work!
> 
> All the best you have a super physique!


Cheers mate, really appreciate it. Yeah, quite low.....I've gotten used to the dizziness & and lightheaded feeling now...... lol. As i said before, i'd rather cut drastically now whilst i'm 13 weeks out and have more fat reserves than decide at 3 weeks out i look sh!te and cut then, losing even more muscle.

Thanks again, and your looking the B0llocks mate!!!! :cool2:


----------



## EDG301

Woke up, got dressed, x-trainer 30mins, ab work, 60g whey shake/ bcaa's...... no carbs ..... :crying: SAY NO MORE, ..lol

I know the calorie counter on most/all cardio machines are crap, but i burnt 500cals in 30mins....... thats 1/3 of my total f!cking calories for the day gone even before i've had my 1st meal...... :cursing: :blink: :ban:

Think im going to cower away in my room and do uni work......as i now i'll be a grumpy sod.


----------



## harlow

EDG301 said:


> Cheers mate, have done 2 shows already, one when i was 16 and the other last year when i was 19. Am 20 now (bday was 23rd this month). Previous shows haven't been of natural federations so will be interested to see the difference. Have u competed before?
> 
> Thnks again


Ye have done one show, but it also was not a natural fed but placed 3rd out of 6, was looking to compete in both the BNBF and NPA shows this year but my heads not in it this year so no point going at it half heartedly!

Will def compete again tho!


----------



## EDG301

harlow said:


> Ye have done one show, but it also was not a natural fed but placed 3rd out of 6, was looking to compete in both the BNBF and NPA shows this year but my heads not in it this year so no point going at it half heartedly!
> 
> Will def compete again tho!


Good stuff, Whens your birthday mate? late in the year? Unfortunately mine is early, just when the bb season starts, so this will most likely be my last comp as a junior :-( will probably aim for classics next then work my way up. I dunno mate, i feel like if i haven't got a date set to compete, then i don't give training 110% and have little structure which i myself need. Definitely think you should compete again mate, whilst your in the juniors. Good luck with training dude


----------



## EDG301

Well, have been feeling pretty tired today........what a surprise,lol.

Done 30 mins of cardio in the a.m before breakfast then meals were/ are as follows

8.30am Post cardio-

50g whey

11.30

200g chick b

brocolli

efa's (8g worth)

14.30

Coley 200g

Brocolli

17.30

Whey 50g

Cottage cheese 150

20.30

Salad

Lean beef 200g

22.30

Cottage cheese 150g

WHey 30g

I've decided if i can get to 10-12% body fat by 10 weeks out i'll be a happy chappy. I've got roughly another 10lbs to lose to get to this bodyfat in 3 weeks, and by the looks of things, i dont think this is an unrealistic target judging by what i have lost so far. I know this is very catabolic aiming for this but........ i'd rather sacrifice size over condition any day,especially seeing as its very much rewarded in natural federations.

*awaits comments.....*


----------



## ScottCP

Bro, your workouts improved since last weeks fvck-job of a session lol?

Dan that back shot atchually makes you look less like a swimmer and more like a (small) bodybuilder must be a kind camera angle  .

On your no carb days step up the fat and protien slightly 1600 is too low at this stage.

You back down on the 15th then?

Scott


----------



## ScottCP

** oh and to add reading your last comment and looking over u in person you have more than 10lbs to loose to get to 10%, but fck the figures just judge it by the mirror.

Another thing next year we are both under 21 at the start of the year this allows us to compete for the whole year mate, so we can pick and choose any show in that calender year.


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> Bro, your workouts improved since last weeks fvck-job of a session lol?
> 
> Dan that back shot atchually makes you look less like a swimmer and more like a (small) bodybuilder must be a kind camera angle  .
> 
> On your no carb days step up the fat and protien slightly 1600 is too low at this stage.
> 
> You back down on the 15th then?
> 
> Scott


Mate ,sort your [email protected] sleeping pattern out ffs!!!lol. Kind camera angle my @ss, photos never lie!! :laugh:

That no carb day was so blo0dy hard yesterday, was going to push for a evening cardio sesh as well as morning but it definitely was not going to happen, and i think it would have done more harm than good. I was a waste [email protected] yesterday, its safe to say. .......thank f&ck for high carbs today!!!! :thumb:

I dunno dude, im actually thinking 12% is not unrealistic now, i seem to wake up tighter and tighter, so this no carbs malarky musst be working ,lol. but i too think its too low, will see how it go's next no carb day, & will get some udo's oil, and wack 20-30g or so, split in meals if i feel necessary.

No mate, exams start on the 15th and end 27th so will be bak for good round then.

Oh, and its safe to say that workout was pathetic, i cant seem to put my finger on why tho :whistling: lol.

It definitely has stepped up a level or two...... for e.g im feeling sick after every workout & completely oblivious to things like people, traffic, and all obstacles i come across on the journey back to the car....... i think that counts for a hard session 

X


----------



## EDG301

Off for a.m cardio now, will report back after meal 1


----------



## joeyh1485

Looking awesome in your avi mate good luck for the show


----------



## EDG301

joeyh1485 said:


> Looking awesome in your avi mate good luck for the show


Thank you mate, very kind. That was last year so hoping i'll be a bit better....... there's always hope,lol.


----------



## EDG301

O.k, just had 40g whey, bcaa's & a banana, now getting through 80g of oats.

Mac breakdown

P-40

C-83

F-10.5 * indirectly from oats& whey

I done 20mins on high incline treadmill, fst paced walking, then jumped on the stepper & done 15mins, and followed that with some stretches as calves and hams were tight.

One thing i was thinking about was cheat days..... (no surprise there..... pmsl) On Carb cycling is it important to have cheat days, consuming more cals than on normal high carb days. I'm honestly not bothered about having durrrrty cheats as high carbs days are sufficient for me at this moment in time. Any advice will be much appreciated, with reps to follow....because i know ur all rep whoring ho's.... lol  thanks guys

D X


----------



## hilly

If you are having a high carb day and by high i mean atleast 4 times your low intake if not more personally id shoot for atleast 500g carbs then no you dont need a cheat meal if you dont require one.

For the last 2/3 weeks i havnt had a cheat meal per say i have gone to nandos for a wrap and sweet potato then had a weight watchers dessert. i will be doing something similar for this week and maybe next as its last 2 weeks of my cut.

See how you feel because now you may not want a cheat meal but in 2/3 weeks you may be dieing for 1 and they will do no harm at all. especially if you have a few more of those no carb days lol.


----------



## EDG301

hilly2008 said:


> If you are having a high carb day and by high i mean atleast 4 times your low intake if not more personally id shoot for atleast 500g carbs then no you dont need a cheat meal if you dont require one.
> 
> For the last 2/3 weeks i havnt had a cheat meal per say i have gone to nandos for a wrap and sweet potato then had a weight watchers dessert. i will be doing something similar for this week and maybe next as its last 2 weeks of my cut.
> 
> See how you feel because now you may not want a cheat meal but in 2/3 weeks you may be dieing for 1 and they will do no harm at all. especially if you have a few more of those no carb days lol.


ok mate ,thanks. Yeah will see how it goes, at the moment high days seem sufficient, but a cupla more no days & i can see things changing.....lol

I think i'll have a full blown cheat meal (stuffing the crap out of myself) every other week, but as you say, will see how i feel.

Thanks again.


----------



## bradleyc

RobZombie said:


> ** oh and to add reading your last comment and looking over u in person you have more than 10lbs to loose to get to 10%, but fck the figures just judge it by the mirror.
> 
> Another thing next year we are both under 21 at the start of the year this allows us to compete for the whole year mate, so we can pick and choose any show in that calender year.


bnbf junior cat is under 23s so u still got a few more years.


----------



## EDG301

Thanks for info mate.


----------



## harlow

EDG301 said:


> Good stuff, Whens your birthday mate? late in the year? Unfortunately mine is early, just when the bb season starts, so this will most likely be my last comp as a junior :-( will probably aim for classics next then work my way up. I dunno mate, i feel like if i haven't got a date set to compete, then i don't give training 110% and have little structure which i myself need. Definitely think you should compete again mate, whilst your in the juniors. Good luck with training dude


Im 19 and my Birthdays not til November so after the season finishes which is good for me as i could compete in the Teen class.

Atleast with natty Feds you can compete in juniors until 23 which is a bonus! I think that is where i have lost motavation because i have not set a goal to compete! Also ive had to change training slightly as I have applied for the RAF.

All the best with your prep, any progress pics?

Sam


----------



## EDG301

harlow said:


> Im 19 and my Birthdays not til November so after the season finishes which is good for me as i could compete in the Teen class.
> 
> Atleast with natty Feds you can compete in juniors until 23 which is a bonus! I think that is where i have lost motavation because i have not set a goal to compete! Also ive had to change training slightly as I have applied for the RAF.
> 
> All the best with your prep, any progress pics?
> 
> Sam


U lucky bugger,lol. Good luck with the RAF mate, let us know how u get on.

Will put pics up when i get a chance, no digi camera at uni so will prob be when im bak home in around 3 weeks.

Cheers

D


----------



## EDG301

O.k, just got back from p.m gym session- trained back/rear delts & lower back then did 25mins cardio

*Back*

Pulldowns- 15/12/10 (wide grip- straight bar)

" " - 12/8/10- (close grip V bar)

Mach row- both arms15/10- then single arm 12/10

Mach nautilus row- both arms 15/10/8- single arm 15

BB row- 15/12

BB deads- 15/12/12/10

*Rear Delts*

bent db raise- 20/15/15/12/8/15

Machine reverse pek dek- both- 15/12/10- single arm 12/10

Back Ext 20(B.W)/ 12 (10KG)>> 15 (B.W) 20 (B.W)

X-trainer- 25 mins 500 cals

Felt absolutely mashed after this and was real hungry afterwards

PWO- Mac breakdwn- P41g C87g F4g

40 whey

WMS- 60G

Banana

Meals today apart from meal 1 (as wrote down already)

meal 2

12.00 Whey 38g

15:00

Chick b 200g

sweet pot- 225

Cott cheese

PWO- SEE ABOVE

20:45-

Beef- 200g

Basmati rice 80g

Brocolli

Before bed- 22.30-2300

Cott cheese 200g

Whey 40g

Am feeling much better today as the past few weeks have come down with a cold (and no, its not the swine flu) !!!  Have just endured it and am getting past it slowly but surely


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Mate ,sort your [email protected] sleeping pattern out ffs!!!lol. Kind camera angle my @ss, photos never lie!! :laugh:
> 
> That no carb day was so blo0dy hard yesterday, was going to push for a evening cardio sesh as well as morning but it definitely was not going to happen, and i think it would have done more harm than good. I was a waste [email protected] yesterday, its safe to say. .......thank f&ck for high carbs today!!!! :thumb:
> 
> I dunno dude, im actually thinking 12% is not unrealistic now, i seem to wake up tighter and tighter, so this no carbs malarky musst be working ,lol. but i too think its too low, will see how it go's next no carb day, & will get some udo's oil, and wack 20-30g or so, split in meals if i feel necessary.
> 
> No mate, exams start on the 15th and end 27th so will be bak for good round then.
> 
> Oh, and its safe to say that workout was pathetic, i cant seem to put my finger on why tho :whistling: lol.
> 
> It definitely has stepped up a level or two...... for e.g im feeling sick after every workout & completely oblivious to things like people, traffic, and all obstacles i come across on the journey back to the car....... i think that counts for a hard session
> 
> X


What are you trying to say obviously the dedicated person i am woke up extra early to do morning cardio pmsl!!

Yerp sounds fine chucking in extra udo's on your no carb day, possibly one pro-biotic drink in the mornings of low and high carb day to, to aid the digestion as well.

Well when you get back end of the month will update, look you over and take some photos down at H.

And fck training at your gym having the car park next to a maccy d's on a cut would send me over the edge!


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> What are you trying to say obviously the dedicated person i am woke up extra early to do morning cardio pmsl!!
> 
> Yerp sounds fine chucking in extra udo's on your no carb day, possibly one pro-biotic drink in the mornings of low and high carb day to, to aid the digestion as well.
> 
> Well when you get back end of the month will update, look you over and take some photos down at H.
> 
> And fck training at your gym having the car park next to a maccy d's on a cut would send me over the edge!


Cant wait for u to look me over, maybe ur mum can join in aswell for the shoot :beer:

Mate, that is why im hardcore and ur not, i can go past a maccy d's & not go in it, however yesterday i got a whiff of it when exiting the car park....... and it ALMOST smelt good.....almost.

Have already bought some bormelain & papain (digestive enzyme), when im on high carbs & low so there.... :tongue:

Kool bro, be back round the 30th so will start training at H then, but my weights have decreased and working in the 8-20 rep range as i dont need any injuries at the moment :rockon:

C u later dude & got ya txtX


----------



## EDG301

Just eating meal 1- Apple/ 1 slice b.bread/ 2 whole eggs / 4 whites/ bcaa's

** had 20g whey 30mins before a.m cardio session**

Cardio session felt great- 25 mins x -trainer 10mins stepper * zoned out listening to d&b podcast- then heard ' DA.....DA DA DA....DA DA DA....DA DA DAAAAAAAA' remixed rocky theme tune came on so was raving away on the stepper...... think some of the guys in the gym thought i was carazy ...... but couldn't give 2 sH!tes lol.

Meals will be

meal 12:00

Whey 40 g

EFA'S (8g worth)

15:00

Chick b 200g

50g brown rice

Brocolli

16:45 PRE W/out

20g whey

PWO 18:45

40g whey

50 G Wms

Banana/apple

19:30-20:00

Salad

Salmon 200g

Before bed

Cott cheese 150g

Whey 30g

Going go karting today in north london so will be eating on the way up & down, hopefully they'll be enough room on the f-ing tube to be able free my hand from someones @rse and drink my whey lol.

In a bitX


----------



## EDG301

Go-karting was a no go in the end. So have decided im going to absolutely blitz my uni work instead. Am sooo hungry tho.... nearly time for next meal ...!!!


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Cant wait for u to look me over, maybe ur mum can join in aswell for the shoot :beer:
> 
> Mate, that is why im hardcore and ur not, i can go past a maccy d's & not go in it, however yesterday i got a whiff of it when exiting the car park....... and it ALMOST smelt good.....almost.
> 
> Have already bought some bormelain & papain (digestive enzyme), when im on high carbs & low so there.... :tongue:
> 
> Kool bro, be back round the 30th so will start training at H then, but my weights have decreased and working in the 8-20 rep range as i dont need any injuries at the moment :rockon:
> 
> C u later dude & got ya txtX


Na bro i think your mum would be better joing us, shes into all sorts of kink, the dirrrrty [email protected]  .

Arnt you a good boy taking your bormelain & papain, cant say it will make much of a differance but it will all have a positive effect to some degree.

Weights have decreased?? But what could possibly be lower than the pink DB's u already use?!

Cant you do fasted cardio in the morning rather than doing it after your first meal?

Parcel arrive?


----------



## EDG301

Had another awesome gym session today, Was chest & bi's and got a good pump going on.

Chest- (my tri's seem to fail when pressing so am using pre exhaust)

Cable x overs- *2 warm ups* 20/20- then 15/15/10/6>>12 (lighter weight)

Incline db press- 15/10/6>>12

Machine press - 15/8

Machine pec dek flye- 15/10/8/12

Dips 15

Bi's

BB curl 15/15/10/10

Machine preacher curl *single arm* - 12/10/8

Machine curl- 10/9

Hammer db curl- 15/12/ *25- pumped em out*

Then finally cardio

Stepper 25mins

Yet again, real high intensity. I honestly notice a difference in my training when preparing for a comp- my intensity & focus has been through the roof, i don't understand why i cant keep it up in the off season!!! :cursing:

After cardio i was completely smashed. When the time was up on the stepper i was straight in the toilets with my head over the toilet bowl gagging & shaking...... i think that classes as a hard work out :thumbup1:

Tommorow will get up later, round 9am as uni gym doesnt open till 10pm so lie in!!! :thumb: Will down protein shake upon awakening then do 30 mins cardio with some ab work after. Meeting up with Kim to get *advices* over nutrition and is going to look over me again so hopefully she will be pleased with the progress i've made over the past 2 weeks.

Sooooo, no carb day tomorrow....... Yayyyyyy!!!!! :ban:


----------



## EDG301

Just got back from seeing Kim, was happy with how im coming in so far and said the diet was fine.... for a few weeks ,then will change it up.

Weighed myself today and am 86.5kg so lost 0.5kg in around week so am pleased. Although when i weighed myself last week wernt sure if i was on a high carb or low carb day so figures may not be comparable.

Am on no carb day today and so far am feeling o.k, little bit dazed but alls good. No weights today so guna get some work done.

X


----------



## EDG301

No update yesterday so-

Was low carbs- felt lazy (for the first time) yesterday so missed cardio sesh in morning and moved it to after meal 4, 30 mins x trainer. Also, and i'll be honest, had a couple of nibbles at at wkend (only 2 small biscuits and a handful of curry covered peanuts, my flat mates where teasing me, what can i say........ kept diet absolutely clean for the whole week so that was my 'cheat meal' ,lol. pathetic but it will satisfy my cravings for at least another week,lol.

O.k, high carb day today :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Got up at 7.30am, all ready to take the cardio by the horns...... got to the gym..... walked straight into the automatic doors (which didnt open!!!!)...... yes im a nob and I forgot it was bank holiday!!! :cursing: :ban:

Went back to flat, dropped stuff off and done a power walk round the park for 45mins instead. :thumbup1:

Got quads & calves today then 20mins cardio. Will move my meals about a bit as gym closes early (6pm) so will prob have workout round 2-3pm.

Meals will have and will be

9.00

Banana

Oats

Whey

11.30

Chick b

sweet pot

EFA

14:00

Whey

TRAIN- may try out FST-7 training

PWO-

Whey

WMS

Banana

1.5-2 hours after training

Lean beef

Basmati rice

Broccoli/beans

Before bed

Cott cheese

Whey

Am loving being in precontest, after visiting kim i felt really psyched about the comp, and am actually enjoying the run up. Having someone to look me and other things over puts my mind at rest and stops me panicking........ for the while,lol. :beer:

Am going bak home to visit the rents tuesday so will get some pics up then!!!

Cheers

D x


----------



## alan87

all looks good mate, can i ask what supplements your using at the moment?


----------



## EDG301

Myprotein Whey (mixture of isolate & concentrate)

Boditronics BCAA'S

My protein Creatine .M

Fatty acids 3-6-9 (but u can get that from food)

All i need mate, everything else i get from food, the rest NOX etc. etc. i cant really see the point.

Cheers


----------



## hilly

things looking well mate enjoy the high card day


----------



## ScottCP

Lol at walking into automatic doors what a fvcking [email protected] haha.

Give me a tinkle at some point today or tomorrow, workout sounds good to me shoulders and a bit of tris yer??

Trained back today after nice 5 day layoff (again), worst training session ever.. i really got a taste of what your workouts must feel like, natural pu$$y lol.


----------



## EDG301

Hilly- Thanks mate, i am!!!! lol 

Scott- ****..... u trained back..... are u feeling well pmsl. My wkouts are fine and dandy actually!!! at least i bloody go the gym..... fcking roider!!!!! lol :lol:

O.k will write up workout later after i've had another meal as really cant be botherd now,lol.

Am a little confused atm..... its easily done BUT...

I weighed myself again, to check what my weight was on a high carb day, and i seem to of weighed less than what i do on a no carb day (!!!!!???????) :confused1: :confused1:

Bearing in mind this was after my quad session and 20 mins cardio ( im not sure how much this would alter weight)

SAT (2ND)- 86kg- after 3 meals (all of which meat & veg)

Today (MON 4TH) im 85.5kg- high carb after 3 meals (2 of which had carbs in)

I don't get it, please help me, i think i'm wasting away or something:cursing: :ban: :crying: :no:


----------



## Galtonator

well you are ona diet :whistling:

I wouldnt worry mate


----------



## EDG301

Galtonator said:


> well you are ona diet :whistling:
> 
> I wouldnt worry mate


lol I know mate ,but .5kg in two days is slightly too much IMO.


----------



## ScottCP

Dont get to fixed on the scales.. as you so rightly told me the other day lol.

Once a week jump on the scales thats all, bound to be fluxuations with you carb cycling like you are.


----------



## EDG301

Yeah your right, its hard to judge by mirror tho as some days i think i look on track and other days i think i look, well......not on track,lol

O.k, was in bed by 10pm as felt real tired and got to get up early. Have been laying in there for 2.5hours and i cant seem to get to sleep :cursing: :ban:

Anyway, so i though i'd do something useful and update.

Today (yesterday) was Quads/ calves and CV.

Tried a bit of FST-7 with leg ext, they felt very tight & pumped at the end:

Leg ext- 10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10 All with 10 secs in between sets, and a decrease in weight half way thru

Squats- 15/12/5>>10

Leg press- both legs 15/12/10/10/ single leg 15

DB lunges- 15/15 >> body weight- 12

Leg ext- 15/12

Calves- standing raises- 15/15

Donkey calf raise- 15/15/12/10/15

C.v- 20 mins on X trainer

Am going back home after lectures 2moro afternoon so should have some pics to put up by the p.m after workout.

CHeers, i'll now try and get to sleep AGAIN :cursing:


----------



## brickhoused

Keep up the good work mate, brave man for dieting on cals that low!!!


----------



## EDG301

brickhoused said:


> Keep up the good work mate, brave man for dieting on cals that low!!!


Cheers mate, yeah they are pretty low, but it seems to be working 

Plan is to shift most of weight in first few weeks then up cals a bit an reduce bodyfat slowly...... i think this way is a better approach rather than panicking last minute, lose last few pounds on extra low cals and end up losing far more muscle.

Cheers for support, very much needed today


----------



## harlow

Keep it going dude, sounds like your right on track! look forward to seein some pics mate!


----------



## EDG301

Cheers mate ,should get em up tonight. Btw, do you know if you can compete in both the BNBF and NPA in the same year? As the npa heart of england is 3 weeks later so will od that if i can aswell.


----------



## EDG301

Rite, had a good shoulder/ tri workout yesterday. Was on low carb but was still buzzing, then done 20 mins on stepper, sweating my dangleys off!!

Got a cupla pics taken after workout, was fcked and looked flat that day so nothing special, however am pleased with progress. Will upload the ones i to


----------



## EDG301

O.k, 3 more from yesterday then the last one is 2 weeks ago, just to give u an idea of how much im losing.... :bounce:

Am not liking my proportions at the moment, but judging from how i was last year, when my waist tightens up and things start coming through everything looks alot nicer...... hopefully i havent regressed lol :lol:

View attachment 26788


View attachment 26787


O.k, this ones two weeks ago



Posing was a bit shoddy as was really [email protected], i also cant seem to get my facial expressions right  :lol:


----------



## EDG301

Went for a walk around my village for a.m cardio, such a nice change from walking on a treadmill at uni!!! Meals have been same old same old, on no carb today, but so far am feeling o.k.

Booked myself a sports massage at 1pm today, last week, which is ideal as since yesterday i've had a twinch in my back/shoulder area, just an annoying niggle, its feels like it need to click or something, so hopefully should be sorted out  .... however worked legs monday and they're still very tender so am going to have to grit my teeth, or down some painkillers before i leave ,lol :lol:

Everything else is kool, going back to uni tomorrow, get exams over then will be back home early june. Have sorted work out for summer, 3 times per week at the old place i used to work at, bar tending and waiting. Good fun however ALOT of standing up for long periods :ban: \


----------



## hilly

lookin good in the pics mate can see big improvements over 2 weeks.

What would you say ure bf is at now around 12%


----------



## EDG301

Thanks hilly mate, yeah probably a little over 12%. I know i'll come in better than last year, thats a fact..... still got 11 weeks (not incl last week of prep) for bnbf central and 13 weeks till npa heart of england. Does anyone know if i CAN compete in both, obviously they'll be a little miffed but im not to bothered about placing, i just want to get onstage with the best condition possible, and everything else is a supplement after that.


----------



## Guy.B

great pics mate, but you have a nipple on your face in some of them  reps for your hard word


----------



## joeyh1485

Looking awesome in them pics edg3 can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Paul Amos

EDG301 said:


> Thanks hilly mate, yeah probably a little over 12%. I know i'll come in better than last year, thats a fact..... still got 11 weeks (not incl last week of prep) for bnbf central and 13 weeks till npa heart of england. Does anyone know if i CAN compete in both, obviously they'll be a little miffed but im not to bothered about placing, i just want to get onstage with the best condition possible, and everything else is a supplement after that.


Yes you can do both mate, quite alot of the guys do, neither fed has a problem with that


----------



## EDG301

Guy.B said:


> great pics mate, but you have a nipple on your face in some of them  reps for your hard word


Thanks mate, will keep grinding away.... and yeah its hereditary 



joeyh1485 said:


> Looking awesome in them pics edg3 can't wait to see the finished product


Really appreciate it fella, and neither can i !!! 



Paul Amos said:


> Yes you can do both mate, quite alot of the guys do, neither fed has a problem with that


Great, cheers Paul!!, Reps. Seems a shame to go to all that hard work to only compete once


----------



## EDG301

Am back at uni now, had a good couple of days back at home, meals and training were solid.

Had my first [email protected] session for a long time today; just felt real weak and floppy,lol

Worked hams, pretty intense, then moved on to back and couldnt get myself motivated. My shoulders were giving me grief on pulldowns and didnt have that connection. Carried on through, just basically going through the movements then jumped on x trainer for cardio.

tommorow will be better!!!!


----------



## Golden Man

Yes you can all the best


----------



## joeyh1485

Chin up mate every one has days were it just dosent happen and as you say tomorow WILL be better


----------



## EDG301

Cheers guys , just wernt feeling good at all yesterday, real lazy. Any way, todays another day.

Done my cardio this morning- xtrainer 20mins / bike 15mins- ab work

Have got arms today and will do some calf work aswell then 20 mins cardio

Am on low day today so meals are

Meal 1

2 eggs& 4 egg white

whole.g slice bread

Apple

Whey 20g

Meal 2

Whey 50g

M3

Chick b

sweet pot

brocolli

m4 PRE /WO

20g whey

Meal 5

whey 40g

wms 50

banana

Meal 6

Salad

Beed 200g

Meal 7 before bed

Cott cheese 150g

Whey


----------



## harlow

EDG301 said:


> Cheers mate ,should get em up tonight. Btw, do you know if you can compete in both the BNBF and NPA in the same year? As the npa heart of england is 3 weeks later so will od that if i can aswell.


 Ye i think you can, there to differnt feds so i dont see why not, its not as if your doing 2 shows in the same fed. Would be good if you could qualify for both finals mate!


----------



## EDG301

harlow said:


> Ye i think you can, there to differnt feds so i dont see why not, its not as if your doing 2 shows in the same fed. Would be good if you could qualify for both finals mate!


Theres always hope, but im confident that i'll bring a good package.


----------



## ScottCP

....i dont think we really want to here about how good your package is.


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> ....i dont think we really want to here about how good your package is.


 :lol: Yeah u do!!!!


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> ....i dont think we really want to here about how good your package is.


 :lol: Yeah u do!!!

Had arms & cardio today, went o.k......nothing special. Was on low carbs and felt it today, cant wait till no carbs tomorrow... :ban:

Have decided on my next high day (Monday) i'm going to have a cheat meal as i haven't had one since starting this diet. I think i've made good progress and i think i bl00dy deserve one!!!! :bounce:   so now im just fantasizing what it will be.... KFC family meal thing/ Nando's/ mac d....... I CANT CHOOSE...!!!! :lol:

Any way, will weigh myself on monday, have managed to keep off the scales this week. Measured bodyfat % with callipers n says im 11-12% but i rekon im a tad more.


----------



## Galtonator

How do you calculate your protein,carb and fat needs on a cut mate? Im cutting atm and wondered what to do?


----------



## EDG301

Galtonator said:


> How do you calculate your protein,carb and fat needs on a cut mate? Im cutting atm and wondered what to do?


For carb cycling im working on this basis, although it is pretty harsh

Protein & Fats remain constant throughout regardless

protein - 1.5g per lb of bodyweight

Fat- 40-50g

Carbohydrates

High=1.5-1.75g per lb

Low= 0.75-1g per lb

No= No carbs (except from green veg)


----------



## EDG301

Got up for cardio this morning- 30 mins treadmill, ab work, 15 mins stepper

Feeling much better, less lethargic even tho im on no carb today...... weird! :confused1:

Looked back on pics before cut, and see some good changes. Cant believe i got up to 15.5 stone...... so pointless and it is just because i love stuffing my face.

This diet isn't too bad to be honest, some of the meals im having feel like a cheat meal. ...... sweet pot, broccoli, marinated chiken breast, cottage cheese and peri peri sauce tastes absolutely gorgeous!!!! :thumb:

Meals looking like this today

M1- post a.m cardio

Protein shake

BCAA'S

M2

Coley

Brocolli/ beans

M3

Chicken b

Brocolli

Beans

M4

Whey

Cott cheese

M5

Salad

Beef

M6- before bed

Cott cheese

Whey


----------



## EDG301

Felt pretty tired and irritable today, been to student bar with mates as was his 21st, only had half a diet coke and was feeling ok, then when walking back, some chav C*nt, dressed all in grey jogging suit style, mouthing off on his phone saying ' yeah, he mugged me off on my birthday yeah....' decided to mouth us off. I was so ****ing close to losing my rag!!! :cursing: :cursing: why do people have attitudes!!!!!!


----------



## EDG301

30mins on x trainer this a.m then some ham stretches as they felt very tight from thursdays session. On low carbs today , then high tomorrow :thumbup1:

Sorted a meal out at nando's monday evening after legs and am really looking forward to it. :bounce: may stop off for a kfc/ mac donalds on the way back,lol. :lol:


----------



## hilly

sounds like a very good plan to me mate, personally id make it burger king on the way home to try one of those new mexican burgers


----------



## EDG301

hilly2008 said:


> sounds like a very good plan to me mate, personally id make it burger king on the way home to try one of those new mexican burgers


LOL, mexican burgers....... swine flu....... Naaaaaa, im good. :lol:

Cant wait man!!!! Guna blast my legs, post workout shake, then nando's etc.!!!!

Worked out im on track weight wise, i estimated i had to lose 1.5-2lbs a week till comp and so far im 2.5lbs ahead of schedule based on last weeks weight. Will weigh myself tomorrow and see if i've lost anymore.

Really cant wait to compete, am definitely doing the NPA heart of england 3 weeks after as well. CANT WAIT


----------



## Rick89

glad all is going well mate!


----------



## EDG301

Rick89 said:


> glad all is going well mate!


Cheers fella, just gotta get these uni exams out the way then I can solely concentrate on these comps.

 back looks good in ur av. btw!


----------



## EDG301

Today was high carb today, and trained quads and calves

Session was as follows

8mins bike warm up

Leg ext- 20/20/15

Squat- 15/15/6/8/12

Leg press- 15/12/10>> 15

Leg ext- 12/10/10

Stretched

Calf raises - 20/15/15/10/8

Donkey machine raises- 15/12/12

Diet was as follows

A.m cardio- 30mins incline treadmill

Stretched legs

Meal 1

Apple

Whey 40g

80g oats

meal 2

Whey 40g

Meal 3

Chick Breast

Sweet potato

Brocolli

Cottage cheese

Meal 4 PWO

Whey 40g

WMS 60G

apple

Meal 5 NANDO's Wooop wooop 

Well, lets get started

Peri Peri nuts

Pitta and humous

Chicken burger

Chips

Sweet potato

Corn on cob

coleslaw

Desserts- on way back stopped off at Mc. d & got a mc flurry!!! :bounce:

Was and am still completely stuffed from that lot, £20 well spent i'd say!!!

Have just made a protein shake with Udo's oil in and will drink if i wake up during the night.

All in all, a good training and eating session

Weighed myself today and am just under 84.5kg, and this was in the middle of a high carb day after 3 meals and a workout, so losing roughly 1kg per week still. Good times.


----------



## EDG301

Had a good meal yesterday and feel better for it.

Performed 20mins incline treadmill and 20 mins recline bike this a.m

On low day today so meals are as follows

Post a.m cardio

Meal 1

2 eggs& 4 egg white

whole.g slice bread

Apple

Whey 20g

Meal 2

Whey 50g

8g fat (udo's)

M3

Chick b

sweet pot

brocolli

m4 PRE /WO

20g whey

Meal 5

whey 40g

wms 50

apple

Meal 6

Salad

salmon 200g

Meal 7 before bed

Cott cheese 150g

Whey

Training shoulders today and light arm workout after as didn't hit them as much as i'd liked last week and i feel they've fully recovered.

20mins cardio will follow


----------



## joeyh1485

That cheat meal looks delicious mate!!!

Glad things are all going well with the prep


----------



## EDG301

joeyh1485 said:


> That cheat meal looks delicious mate!!!
> 
> Glad things are all going well with the prep


Cheers mate, and yeah it was bloody gorgeous!!! :thumb:

Had a good shoulder session today, and worked arms a bit just for the pump. Diets going well, head was in the right place today so all is good......will wait and see tomorrow if it changes tho as on no carbs :ban:

Am happy with were i am atm, just under 11 weeks out and if i carry on losing at this rate (which i know wont last forever) i'll be in good shape. Obviously things will start to slow down fat loss wise as i try to shed those last few pounds so i'll keep an eye out for when things start to plateau then i'll incorporate more cardio and assess diet.


----------



## ScottCP

I have nothing to add apart from how fcking gay does your avvy photo look haha!

Oh and i found your top.

Thats about it, keep your head in check mate.


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> I have nothing to add apart from how fcking gay does your avvy photo look haha!
> 
> Oh and i found your top.
> 
> Thats about it, keep your head in check mate.


I know mate, it had to be done, the old black and white effect :thumb:

Nice, cheers mate, and don't be wearing it as one of your extra tight shirts collection!!!! :lol:

Alls good, the guys next door were playing their ****ing music till 3am this morning, some gay house tune was set on repeat........ :ban: :cursing:

Had a lie in today till 10.30, so am guna do my cardio in the evening for 45mins.


----------



## Galtonator

what marinade are you using dude?

Good work on the cheat meal looks ace


----------



## EDG301

Galtonator said:


> what marinade are you using dude?
> 
> Good work on the cheat meal looks ace


It was Galt, it really was :thumb:

I just cut up the chicken into chunks, put it in a bowl of olive oil an shove some spices in. Normally go with spicy cajun or bbq flavour. MIx it around then shove it in the George. LOVELYYYYYYY :thumbup1:


----------



## EDG301

o.k, quick update. Been to gym, done 30 mins on x trainer then 15 mins on stepper.

Can see details in my legs are slowly coming through, but still lots of work of course. Thought i ran out of coley/ white fish so brought lots today, only to find out i had loads at the back of the freezer:cursing:

So fully stocked up, weighed up and cling filmed my meat today so should last me until next month, i find this is the easiest way of doing things then all i have to do is get them out of freezer at night to defrost for the following day.

High carb tomorrow = )


----------



## EDG301

Had a good workout yesterday. Last weeks was pathetic so made up for it this week. Made sure i contracted at the bottom of movement which gave me a good pump. Also worked rear delts then done 20mins on x-trainer.

Low carbs today and need to revise for exams for next week, not a good combo :ban:


----------



## EDG301

Worked Chest this evening, got a good pump. Pre exhausted with cable cross overs as triceps seem to fail way before chest. Then jumped on incline smith press, db flat bench press, db flyes then finished with pek dek/ fly. Done some hyper extensions aswel, insane lower back pump then hobbled onto stepper and performed 20mins , sweating my t!ts off.

Was feeling pretty tired today, had to have a mid day nap,lol.

Anyway, no carbs tomorrow!! Grrrrrrrhhh~! Will way myself again on monday to see what i've lost this week.


----------



## EDG301

Done 30mins on x-trainer & 10mins on stepper this afternoon. Am on no carbs day today, except couldn't help myself and had some of my flatmates kidney bean dish. There really nice and hot the way he makes it but contain about 50-60g carbs . Am now suffering tho as feel really bloated. Anyway, seeing as i had that, and i now feel guilty, im going to get up tomorrow and do 30 mins a.m cardio then 20min cardio after p.m workout.


----------



## EDG301

Was on low carb day today, diets was solid and training went well

Done 30mins on treadmill then ab work in the a.m pre brekfast, then worked arms and done 20mins on the x-trainer in the afternoon.


----------



## ParaManiac

Just lending my support mate,keep up the good work:thumbup1:


----------



## EDG301

ParaManiac said:


> Just lending my support mate,keep up the good work:thumbup1:


Cheers bro, cant wait till the final couple of weeks when i can see visible changes.


----------



## EDG301

O.k, high carbs today, and cheat meal for my 6th meal, woop woop. Think i'll go for chinese tonight :thumb: , will look at how much my weight has decreased the past week to determine if i stuff my face or just go easy.

Working Quads and calves today then 20mins cardio

One question, when should dirty cheats be stopped and clean cheats begin during the prep? Or if at all? Im 10 weeks out at the moment

Regards


----------



## hilly

i would say 4-6 weeks out change them from a cheat/eat **** meal to practice carb ups etc. seeing what carb source doesnt bloat you, how long it takes for you to drop water after 300g/400g/ etc, how much to fill out on stuff like that.

i would keep them in tho right up till last 10-14 days as they will keep your metabolism up.


----------



## EDG301

Cheers Hilly mate, good idea! Reps

Been to gym and had an AWESOME workout!!!!! Worked Quads and calves and really felt like i pushd myself to the limit. Downloaded some hard metal onto ipod, a bit of Amon Armath and just got engrossed in the workout.

Cant remember my sets but went

Legpress

Hacksquat

Leg extension

DB walking lunges

5 sets each then calves was standing raises then seated raises, 5 sets each

Then performed 20mins on stationary bike.

My legs were shaking uncontrollably after that, trying to get dressed in teh changing room was an absolute mission, had to sit down for a bit, then driving home........ :ban:

Anywho, weighed myself today and im currently losing 1kg/week. Am now 83kg :bounce: :thumbup1: which means i can stuff my face with chinese tonight!!!! :rockon:

K came up to me today at the beginning of workout to ask me how things were going and said ppl were asking her if i was competing which has really raised my chin and spurred me on to have an excellent workout.


----------



## ScottCP

Bro, whats the mirror telling you.. coming in to fast or too slow??

Anglia bbing show on the 7th June and Peterbrough show on the 14th.. could go to one of them for a look see both only hour n half drive away.


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> Bro, whats the mirror telling you.. coming in to fast or too slow??
> 
> Anglia bbing show on the 7th June and Peterbrough show on the 14th.. could go to one of them for a look see both only hour n half drive away.


Could do the 7th, although i'll be a grumpy f(ck as no carb day so dont expect the drive to be fun-filled,pmsl. Plan to start work on the 10th june, only wednesdays, saturdays and sundays so 7th would be great.

Thinks im coming in just right to be honest, want to be a bit ahead of schedule so to speak, but no, think im coming in good. I dont think losing 1kg a week will be consistent, if i continue to lose this amount over this week and week after ill be very surprised. Still got a good chunk of back fat to lose so theres still hard work to be done, but i know through past exp. that this is one of the things that goes last.

*Update*

Performed 30mins on x trainer then sum quad & ass stretches as my legs were unsurprisingly tight.

Managed to blow £22 on chinese takeaway, which consisted of hot and sour soup, duck wraps, spring rolls, sh!t load of rice, crispy (spongy) chilli beef, chicken cashew nuts, sweet and sour chicken and crispy seaweed. Was good but felt so bloated after. Think that will do me for another week,lol.

So, shoulders and abs tonight, bring it on! :cool2:


----------



## EDG301

Just looked at last weeks weight and realized i've lost just over 1kg, about 1.5kg so going well. Funny how im losing more now that i've incorporated cheat meals into diet, maybe i should up my cheat meals to twice per week.... 

or doesn't it work like that...... :lol:


----------



## EDG301

Had a good shoulder session

Smith Press 20/15/10/8/8/6>>12

Db press 12/8/ 8>>12 - 8>>12 (Drop sets)

Machine press 10/10

Lateral raises 15/15/12/10

BB upright row 15/12/12

Cable upright row- 15/15/10>>18

Abs

Rope crunch 15/15/15

Hanging leg raise 18/15/15/15

Decline crunch 20/20

Stepper 20mins

Got a good pump going on when working shoulders ,especially when doing laterals- can see the striations coming through so am happy

I think i actually sweated out the chinese I had last night during workout, i swear i could actually smell chinese whilst sweating my @rse off on stepper, pmsl.

Had a bit of stomach ache today, felt really bloated throughout...... i wonder why....

Anyway, another successful day completed


----------



## Galtonator

Hello mate do you do your cardio fasted?


----------



## EDG301

Yes mate, fasted cardio; just take a couple of BCAA's before hand.

*Update*

Good a.m cardio session: 20mins x trainer, 15mins stepper

Its my no carb day today, however i have an exam so will up my carbs mid morning to around 30-70g which will be in the form of oats.

I will then do another 30mins cardio in the p.m to make up for this.

Feel o.k, have finally got over that cold so alls goood. Quads & @rse are aching like hell so will hobble about for the rest of the day.

Regards


----------



## EDG301

Gave morning cardio a miss as went to bed at 3am, revising for law exam :ban: Just need to get this bad boi out the way then its plain sailing from there on in!!!! i.e rest of exams should be a piece of p!ss. Due to this will up my post wk/out cardio to 30-40mins, and reduce cals slightly in meal 5.

Meeting K on friday so she can look over me and see how i'm progressing.

Going home after the weekend to drop some things off as got to move out of uni accom. by mid june, also bringing ps2 back to do a trade in for PS3, purely to help my preparation for comp when relaxing,lol. :thumb:


----------



## EDG301

Good back workout tonight, performed 30mins cardio post workout aswell. Back felt pretty pumped, and am especially noticing it when i hold the contractions at the bottom of the movement.

Think i pretty much nailed the exam which im pleased with, remembered most of the case laws etc, so staying up till 3am payed off.


----------



## EDG301

30mins on incline treadmill this a.m, then few sets of abs. Was extremely hungry when i woke up so i had half my shake before.

On low carb day today, and working chest and hams in the p.m, then K's looking over me to see how im progressing.

Feeling very small today :sad:


----------



## Dawn

Just to confirm you can do both feds. Some do and others choose one or the other after experiencing both feds. Something to make your own mind up about but you need to experience them both to know.

Did you know that there is also a BNBF club that meets up regularly in London? They will help you with your posing etc. Some very knowledgeable members there.


----------



## EDG301

Dawn said:


> Just to confirm you can do both feds. Some do and others choose one or the other after experiencing both feds. Something to make your own mind up about but you need to experience them both to know.
> 
> Did you know that there is also a BNBF club that meets up regularly in London? They will help you with your posing etc. Some very knowledgeable members there.


Cheers Dawn, no i didnt realise, are the details on their website?

I do have some help with diet and posing etc, however the more the better

Thanks Again


----------



## Dawn

They hold it at The Monster Gym in Cheshunt. It's £5 for non members of the gym. If you join the BNBF forum the new dates will be put up there.


----------



## EDG301

Dawn said:


> They hold it at The Monster Gym in Cheshunt. It's £5 for non members of the gym. If you join the BNBF forum the new dates will be put up there.


Right, cheers for the info.


----------



## EDG301

Saw Kim yesterday, and she was pleased with the progress i've made so far. Still a way to go but i think im on track. Went through some poses and she was really helpful and definitely knows her stuff, showing me that just little alterations in bodyparts can hide weaknesses and highlight strengths. So, having another posing lesson next wednesday.

On no carb day today :-( , cant wait for cheatmeal on monday!!!!!!


----------



## ScottCP

What weakness did she highlight mate?

Got your txt was to ****ing lazy to txt back lol.


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> What weakness did she highlight mate?
> 
> Got your txt was to ****ing lazy to txt back lol.


Only highlighted legs really, then the rest was just to bring out certain bodyparts more. And pointed out to pose to the judges NOT to the audience.


----------



## EDG301

Just about to go out for cardio, high carb day today so alls good. Came home to drop some of my things back from uni yesterday and heading back today, but only after i've been to the driving range with my old man to smack some balls.

Legs today, then cheat meal at nando's- yeah boi!


----------



## EDG301

Awesome workout :thumbup1: , burnt my legs out on legs ext and squats, then moved on to leg press for slow controlled reps, getting 8-15 reps out for 5 set, then final set was several drop sets all the way down to 120kg, finally moved back to leg ext for couple of sets, then was fcked, legs shaking and all. Calves was 5 sets of standing and seated raises each. Didnt have time for p/workout cardio today as travelled back to london and by the time i got to the gym i only had time for weights as gym closed at 6.30pm. Still......have lost 1kg consistently for the past 3 weeks (?) running and have again lost 1kg since weigh in last week, making new weight 82kg :rockon:

Going to have shower, then stuff my face at Nandos yet again tonight, and try and beat my past record :lol:

Peace


----------



## Galtonator

Dont you even fancy a bit of cheat variety?


----------



## EDG301

Galtonator said:


> Dont you even fancy a bit of cheat variety?


Are you kidding Galt?? At nando's, you dont need variety!!!!! :lol:

Had a chinese takeaway last week, and it was complete & utter ****e! So nando's (aka old faithful) will always please my palette! :thumbup1:

Hows the training mate?


----------



## hilly

yeh i agree i went to a thia restaurant last night and it was nice but i preferd my nandos last week. guna hit toby carvery next week tho as thats another good choice and healthyish to


----------



## EDG301

Nando's got 5 stars from me last night, it definitely delivered, although i over done it and had to lie down on my bed in the foetal position holding my stomach when i got back...... it hurt when i breathed in!!!!! :blink:

So, last night i had

Pitta with houmos

Peri nuts

Spicy rice

Coleslaw

Double chicken burger (with chilly jam :thumbup1: )

sweet potato mash

Then on the way back got 2 cheeseburgers (only ate one tho, gve other to flatmate), and a mc flurry.

Was completely full after that, and noticed a difference a couple of hours afterwards, looking more full. It has become more noticeable now im at a lower bodyfat %

Had a great night sleep, completely knocked out. Got up full of energy and done 30mins x trainer and some abs, then quad stretched as were very tight from last nights workout.

Me and kim worked on the split routine im currently doing, and she set out cardio sessions for the coming weeks. Currently im performing 7*30mins a.m cardio and 4*20mins post workout cardio. Still losing 1kg/week so im not sure if cardio needs to be upped to 30mins postworkout at this point in time (as set in schedule). Will talk it over with K and get some feedback about this.

So, shoulders today!!! Going to murder them :rockon:


----------



## Galtonator

EDG301 said:


> Are you kidding Galt?? At nando's, you dont need variety!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Had a chinese takeaway last week, and it was complete & utter ****e! So nando's (aka old faithful) will always please my palette! :thumbup1:
> 
> Hows the training mate?


I do love Nando's as well but where i live we have some cracking Indian and chines places

Training is good,cardio is ok just find myself eating a bit to much on the weekends. Just need a bit more weekend willpower. Not going crazy just having 2 more cheats than i should really. Not competing till next year so no real harm:lol:

What show ru doing again?


----------



## EDG301

Galtonator said:


> I do love Nando's as well but where i live we have some cracking Indian and chines places
> 
> Training is good,cardio is ok just find myself eating a bit to much on the weekends. Just need a bit more weekend willpower. Not going crazy just having 2 more cheats than i should really. Not competing till next year so no real harm:lol:
> 
> What show ru doing again?


The bnbf central (26th july) & the NPA heart of england 3 weeks after (16th august).

Yeah mate no real harm there. Keep it up buddie


----------



## EDG301

Good shoulders session; lateral raises, db press (drop sets involved), machine press, cable upright row, cable raises.

Then performed 30mins on stepper

K wasnt there today so didnt get a chance to talk about cardio situation- done 30min postworkout anyway just to be safe,lol. Meeting her tomorrow to go over posing so will mention it then.

Peace


----------



## EDG301

Performed 30mins on x trainer, cant walk anywhere at the moment as legs were rubbing together yesterday and are very sore :ban: so stocked up in savlon, talcon powder etc and applied every other second! :thumb:

No carb day today, and an exam...... great combination! :mellow: , SHOULD be pretty easy tho!

Seeing kim tonight for posing practice, and IF i feel the need to up my carbs to get through the exam i will perform 20-30mins cardio whilst there.


----------



## EDG301

Exams over, yeyyeaaaaaaah! no more uni work till october so now all i have to focus on is contest prep and working 3days/ week behind a bar. Will start work on the 8th and will work wednesdays (no carb) saturdays & sundays. Some of the shifts can range from 8- 15hours though, especially if its a wedding, however the bridesmaids usually keeps my brain occupied, although i cant see people getting a smile out of me, let alone a conversation!

Getting a PS3 when im back home, cant f(cking wait........chill, train, eat, work.......eazy! My summers going to be fun filled.......


----------



## hilly

good stuff mate sounds pretty much like my summer. dont start uni till sept 28th so its all easy stuff from now on.


----------



## EDG301

Met kim yesterday for posing practice, very helpful and gave many tips to transform physique and present it at its best, I appreciate her help so much and it just puts my mind at rest getting her assurance. K said i was on schedule, and confirmed that the 20mins sessions will be upped to 30 mins postworkout.

Im happy with how im looking at the moment, my waist is tightening up and my back is finally coming through.

I performed 30mins on treadmill this a.m and is my high carb day today so am sat here eating my bowl of oats and banana!!!! :bounce: :rockon:

Got f*all to do today, apart from eat and train back tonight. Will visit the driving range near me and hit some golf balls to keep my self entertained.


----------



## EDG301

Worked back tonight, good session. Then cardio on xtrainer for 30mins.

I had trouble with my right forearm when pulling though, feels like a ligament is inflamed so put the wrist straps on to reduce involvement. Felt pretty tight yesterday as well, not sure what caused it (before anyone comments im left handed :tongue:

Think i might cut it short and go home early, maybe sunday or monday. am getting bored very easily and not much to do at uni when dieting........ :ban:

When im back will have a training partner to give me that extra push, which i will very much need in the final weeks leading up to comp.


----------



## EDG301

Got up for cardio at 9am, had a lie in and feel better for it. Done 30mins on treadmill.

Got chest this afternoon. Will make workout a tad earlier then after 2 meals will head to driving range to perfect golfing skills...... im really getting into it.

F&cking gorgeous day today so may head to the park and just laze around


----------



## EDG301

Good chest workout this evening, chest felt nice & full-

Machine press- 4 sets

Incline Db- 5 sets

Dips machine- 3 sets

Machine flye- 3 sts

Machine Press- 3 sts

Cable x over- 3 sets

Diets been spot on as always. Now going to driving range to hit my balls!

peace


----------



## hilly

things look good mate keep at it


----------



## EDG301

hilly2008 said:


> things look good mate keep at it


Yes mate, its all coming together nicely. Will wack some pics up next week when im home, would be good to get some feedback.

Now trying to look for suitable posing music, not sure what to go with..... classical/rnb/ rock.....ahhhhhh the choices.......


----------



## EDG301

No carb day today, and feel it :ban: Have been in a sulk since coming back from a.m cardio and seeing that no ones done their f*cking washing up.... pots/pans/cups/plates been lying there for 3 whole f*cking days....!!!! JOKE!!!!! especially when i own the ****ing stuff, and i cant even use it without washing it up:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Going home tomorrow, just got to drop some things off at uni, then im all set......

now going to chill the f(ck out at the park.


----------



## hilly

haha thats one thing thaty drives me up the fcking wall is people leaving dirty pots


----------



## EDG301

hilly2008 said:


> haha thats one thing thaty drives me up the fcking wall is people leaving dirty pots


Yeah, it doesn't help when u live with a f*cking stoner!!!! :ban: , he's alrite really, just lazy as hell!

Just got back from the gym, worked Bi's/Tris, supersetting and drop sets etc. Then 27mins on treadmill as the gym closed at 6 and didn't leave enough time, so upped the speed a bit to make up for calorie output.....seems a but anal but just put my mind at rest,lol.

Bit more chilled out now, although haven't ventured into the kitchen to see if things are tidied up....... think im guna eat my food, and watch some decent films for rest of evening


----------



## EDG301

At home now. Been out for my cardio, walking around countryside for 30mins, then wolfed down my banana, oats and protein shake as was so hungry!

Legs today and am back training with training partner so will be able to push that bit harder.....CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!! :thumbup1: :rockon:

Looking/feeling tighter and will try and get some pics tonight to show where im at.

Chinese all you can eat tonight, woop woop!!!!!! guna get some ben & jerrys ice cream for after when i go shopping, although i rekon im guna have a hard time eating it as was pretty stuffed from breakfast, i think my stomach has shrunk :ban:

Anyway, guna go n get my PS3 now........thank god for student overdraft  yeahhh boi! :bounce:


----------



## hilly

haha at the student overdraft.

I feel ya on the shrunken stomach i was the same however once you start eating later and you have that ice cream infront of you i no you will manage atleast half the tub


----------



## ScottCP

Poor poor effort on tonights chinese binge mate lol!!

Good leg session though, will be feeling it tomorrow - call it a 6oclock workout.


----------



## EDG301

Mate, im sat here like a beached whale in my bed, still having meat sweats.......not that there was any meat in that chinese.....more like additives mixed with batter!!! Still, managed to get through half a packet of popcorn, a milkybar and some chilli nuts when got back whilst playing G.t.a. Notice so much difference now i got food in me, even more so than ever now bodyfat % is low, veins coming through and just look fuller.

As said, excellent workout-

Leg ext- 4 sets

Hack squats- 5 sets with 2 drop sets at the end (so 7 sets total)

Leg press- 4-5 sets

Leg ext- 2 sets

Couple of calf raises but was half assed, doubt they'll even ache tomorrow so will pair them with shoulders if i feel necessary.

Real hard session, pushed it to the limit on hacks, and was pretty much burnt out a couple of sets into leg press.

Have realized how 'OFF' i was last year......like wayyyyyy off!! am probably a week away from where i was bodyfat wise at last years comp........yes i am ashamed but live and learn, and theres no chance that is happening again.

Didnt get a chance to take pics, i just wanted my chinese,lol. So will take some tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## EDG301

Had an o.k nights sleep, was completely stuffed last night and woke up hungry as hell and holding water......... drunk quite a lot of water when i got back from chinese.....i always find im real thirsty after cheats which is expected.

Went for my 30min walk, done the usual route. Got shoulders and will hit calves after as there not aching at all, then will perform 30mins cardio walking alongside the river by Hercules.


----------



## EDG301

Am sitting in bed typing this, pyching myself up for 30min walk........my legs are aching big time from leg workout monday and i know as soon as i step out of bed i'll be waddling about like a duck...... and im so friggin hungry!!!!!

Anywho, good shoulder workout yesterday. Working out with training partner atm, and its a big help! Getting some forced reps out then incorporated rest pause and drop sets to mix it about. Took some pics yesterday so will put em up later in day if i can get them off training partners camera

Right, im too hungry, better go and hobble about for 30mins


----------



## ScottCP

Dude i was going to load them up for you but there are like 12 photos so il give them to you on usb stick at training today.

Anglia show on Sun doors open at 3pm, tickets between 1-2.30 i think. But talk with you about it later today.

For anyone reading Dans journal i would like to say that he is deffinatly on target for his July show, everything coming together nicely, dare i say it for a natural jounior he is looking bloody good.


----------



## Galtonator

in bed at 8 am you lucky bugger. I have to do my cardio at 5am


----------



## EDG301

Cheers Scott mate, that means a lot coming from you as i know u like telling me i look like a pile of [email protected] :lol:

Yeah bro, will get em off u 2nyt.......high carb day.....back training......OHHHH YEAH!!!! BRING IT ON

Galt, yet again i am in bed still....... and my legs hurt more today than they did yesterday!!!! :ban: must of been a good workout! :thumbup1:

Ok, got over my no carb day and they seem to be getting harder and harder. I was so hungry yesterday, and had stomach cramps when i wern't.....probably due to stretching my stomach n monday and it trying to return to smaller size,lol. But, yes, i felt like utter [email protected] and was just a grumpy sod for the day.

Will upload pics tonight to let u guys know where im at.

Anyway, best get off for cardio as im dying for my oats after!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## EDG301

As promised









Holding water day after cheat meal......... & all those b0llocks excuses.....bla bla bla,pmsl......thought i was in better condition but am still pleased and think im on track


----------



## hilly

u look good mate fat is coming off nicely great improvements


----------



## JK04

Very impressive mate, just bring that condition in more over your remaining weeks.

Great thick quads, great shape, if you get that condition in more and you will do very well.

You doing the Juniors?


----------



## EDG301

JK04 said:


> Very impressive mate, just bring that condition in more over your remaining weeks.
> 
> Great thick quads, great shape, if you get that condition in more and you will do very well.
> 
> You doing the Juniors?


Cheers fella  Weight is still decreasing and getting tighter week by week so hopefully will be in good condition. Yep, in junior category. Am planning on entering the NPA heart of england 3 weeks after aswell if i can hack it.

thanks again


----------



## Galtonator

Looking good mate


----------



## EDG301

Right im still in bed (mohhahaha) phyching myself up for cardio session. Just looking through comp prep info and have made a bit of a boo boo........ was supposed to up my cardio sessions to 7* 30mins pm from 4*30mins pm since Sunday............ cr4p! So this will start as of today. Have been working the past few days so i suppose it equals out (sort of) but never mind, nothing i can do about it so it starts today!!! I should begin to see noticeable changes from now on as i will be burning an extra 900cals/week (or there abouts).

Good back session yesterday, still rowing 40kg DB with good form for 12 reps so strength is still up. Concentrated on getting good contractions on exercises as i feel its more beneficial, otherwise i just flake out due to my bicep/forearm taking over.

On medium carb day today, and working chest!


----------



## EDG301

Good chest workout yesterday, so much better with a spotter to get those extra few reps. Rest-pause was involved and some drop sets. Got a real good pump, and chest looked full and has actually taken some form of shape,lol.

From Sunday onwards im going to make some minor changes to my diet which i will hopefully see some benefit from. Things like not adding peri peri sauce to meals, which i know is only a 20-40cals or so but it all amounts up over the week, and also adding a table spoon of cottage cheese to some meals which again isn't a large amount of cals but it does add up over the week. Monday will be my last dirty cheat so will make the most of it, although, tbh, im not looking forward to them really, i'm actually dreading it............lying curled up in the foetal position no longer appeals to me anymore..... , although im sure this opinion will change by the time im over todays no carb day and tomorrows low carb day.....,lol.

Im also thinking of cutting out cottage cheese completely to rid water so i have an idea of what my true condition is like, i feel this will benefit me when experimenting with carbing up on my cheat meal days as i will be able to see more of a difference. This is the only dairy food im having, except from the calcium casienate (?) which im not sure if this would have an effect or not?


----------



## ScottCP

Both casienate and cottage cheese will make you hold water to some degree, drop them both 4-3 weeks out mate.

Also have your cheat meal on Sunday you no it makes sense!


----------



## hilly

im sure come cheat meal time you will have a complete different mindset mate.


----------



## welshrager

pics look good mate, keep it up


----------



## EDG301

Funny you say that hilly mate, now i actually cant wait to stuff my face again......lol.

Todays been hell as has every saturday been for the past 2-3 weeks. Have really felt like a full retard on no carbs at the end of the week, and i think these last few days of the week, i.e (friday- low carb, saturday-no carb, sunday- low carb) i lose the most amount of weight. Today i got up for cardio (30mins) then played golf for a few hours lugging around golf bag, (and yes my game was pathetic and yes i blamed it on the diet,lol). then after helped me dad cut the hedges............ fair to say i was a complete waste of space after this so returned to my bedroom and slept for 2 hours.


----------



## EDG301

welshrager said:


> pics look good mate, keep it up


Cheers bro


----------



## EDG301

bulkaholic said:


> looking good in pics mate and well on target:thumbup1: Keep doing what your doing!


Cheers bulk, support is really appreciated at the moment.......due to feeling like crap. I've still got a way to go but am going to really push it these final weeks! 

Right, off to see the anglian show this afternoon, just in the middle of preparing food so i guess i'll be the one of many who are chowing down there chicken and brocolli.

Going to have a quick arms & cardio session at local gym then am off.


----------



## defdaz

Have a great day edg, bet it will really boost your motivation to even higher levels. Doing brilliantly, keep it up! :thumb:


----------



## EDG301

Was a long day, but a good one!, good turn out, especially the first timers. Saw Locust up onstage, unfortunately didn't get a chance to meet u bud. He placed very well and he should be very proud of this.

Today really has helped me bring my focus up a few notches, i really want to nail my condition and these final weeks will determine this. Tomorrow is my last last dirty cheat meal then its clean carb ups from there after.

High carb tomorrow, and am supposed to be hitting quads again, but there still hurting like hell so will probably hit them for a pump then blast hams and calves.

Bring next week on! :thumbup1:


----------



## EDG301

Right, i have just made an example of how much of a retard i am throughout this prep. Have just read through prep plan that Kim set out and last week was supposed to remain 4*30mins cardio sessions pm, and this week is when i up it to 7*30mins cardio p.m. I really dont understand how i misread that......... wtf- so those extra cardio sessions last week wernt actually supposed to be........pmsl, oh well, better to be ahead of the game....

I feel from this week on i will really see some changes, in fact, i know i will!!!!!! Only 7 weeks left baby! :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## EDG301

defdaz said:


> Have a great day edg, bet it will really boost your motivation to even higher levels. Doing brilliantly, keep it up! :thumb:


Cheers mate, and yes it has! :thumbup1:


----------



## EDG301

Yesterday was high carb day, all good, felt/looked much fuller. Was my cheat meal day as well so had chinese with me dad, then some ben and jerrys and popcorn after when i got home whilst playing a bit of call of duty :rockon: , i really do think this will be my last dirty cheat whether i like it or not. I was sat in the chinese restaurant, and tried to finish my meal but all of a sudden felt sick and a bit flusterry/ dizzy. just had to look away from the food i was eating as i really thought i was going to bring it all back up.......dont think the restuarant staff would've been impressed..... :laugh:

Blasted Hams yesterday with some SLDL and leg curls, and there so tight today. Cant beat the ol' stiff deadlifts!!! then done some light quad work as quads were STILL tender from last monday session- leg ext (high reps- 20-30) and some slow rep one legged leg press, with foot across other side of platform to really hit the glutes., then finally ab work and 30mins on stepper, again concentrating on stretching/ contracting glutes.

Been for a.m cardio- 30mins fast paced walking- may have to change route as get ****ing soaked due to the crap weather & having to wade through long grass/bushes.

Shoulders and calves today- yeah boi!!! :bounce:


----------



## EDG301

Good Shoulder/ calves workout, got a real good pump in shoulders and striations/ veins are coming through nicely.

Shoulders-

DB press- 20kg/15-20* 2 30kg/ 12 reps 30kg/12 reps 30/10kg

Smith front press- 12/ 12/ 10/ 8 supersetted with db laterals- 12/ 12/10

Smith behind neck- 12/12/10

BB upright row- 15/15/12/10/8

Shrugs- 20/15/15

Calves- standing raises- 20/20/20/20

30mins fast paced walking

Good workout, felt great and looked o.k- well, better than on no carbs anyway,lol. Am pleased with how my upper bodys coming along but my legs need to get more conditioned. Will see how this week goes, and may adjust diet if i see fit- i.e lowering carbs and upping fats.


----------



## hilly

sounds like things are on track mate keep at it.


----------



## EDG301

Cheers mate, yeah i think things are on track, felt like i've plateaued a bit with regards to losing fat but have upped my cardio to 1hour per day (split a.m/p.m). Will see how things go and may adjust if im still not happy. Was thinking of resorting back to a keto style approach, swapping carb cals for fat cals, and carbing up once per week..... will see how things go


----------



## EDG301

Got up real late today, just had 1st meal, so instead of having a meal every 3hrs it will be 2 hours. Felt braindead doing cardio this morning......real hungry, real tired.

Gettin me oats down me, had my banana and protein shake so alls good now. Working back today, but it seems to be aching a little from last workout........everything seems to be taking more time to recover now :ban:

Only 6 and a bit weeks left...... woop woop. And i've decided im going to do the NPA aswell.....end of! So will have an extra 3 weeks to get Xtra ripped for that. :rockon:


----------



## ScottCP

Looked on point today mate, coming in nicely, stay to your diet and workouts and i want to see two 1st place wins from you this year.


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> Looked on point today mate, coming in nicely, stay to your diet and workouts and i want to see two 1st place wins from you this year.


Yeah, i even thought so too tbh (and not cocky :lol: ) ) Cheers dude, im competing for 1st place, only 6 and bit weeks to go....... yeah boi!! :rockon:

2 1st places this year, and 1 1st place next year


----------



## ScottCP

Like fvck you will take first place next year up against some oneof my impecable standerd haha.


----------



## EDG301

Right, good chest workout, burnt out really quickly today, got a good pump at start but then flagged off later and felt flat- anyway managed to get some pics taken so here goes:











Shifted a bit more weight but still a way to go.... :beer:


----------



## EDG301

Last one


----------



## hilly

looks like the fat is coming off nicely mate, back looks very good strong point and abs coming thru nice


----------



## EDG301

hilly2008 said:


> looks like the fat is coming off nicely mate, back looks very good strong point and abs coming thru nice


Am pleased with where i am (this opinion changes constantly though,lol).

I think from here on in i will be seeing more noticeable changes, so in a sense, dieting will become easier, plus im real excited about this comp, and will be interested to see where i place :thumb:

Legs need to come in alot more, but i feel im holding water there the most as they're giving a pounding from 1 hour of cardio a day plus leg sessions.


----------



## LittleChris

Looking good. Enjoying this journal


----------



## EDG301

LittleChris said:


> Looking good. Enjoying this journal


Cheers mate, still a way to go but am pushing it hard these final weeks.


----------



## Dawn

Fabulous progress from the starting pic with your trousers round your ankles!!! Have you seen the photos of the juniors from the Scottish show on rippedglutes.net? Some good standards been set so keep up the hard work


----------



## thebull1436114614

looking well mate! backs very impressive. Good luck for the next few weeks!


----------



## EDG301

Dawn said:


> Fabulous progress from the starting pic with your trousers round your ankles!!! Have you seen the photos of the juniors from the Scottish show on rippedglutes.net? Some good standards been set so keep up the hard work


Thanks dawn, yes i know.....was my first year of uni and sort of got sidetracked, but managed to get it back. Havent seen photos as of yet, but will sign up and check who im up against..... always a motivator! Heard Gordon was in good shape so will look out for him.

Will keep grinding away, thanks again


----------



## EDG301

thebull said:


> looking well mate! backs very impressive. Good luck for the next few weeks!


Thanks alot mate  , yep these final weeks are the most important, so will keep intensity up. Are you competing this year bud? looks like you can get in mint condition judging by avator :thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn

Gordon who won was in tremendous shape and had some good mature muscle for a junior. Gordon who came second was also very good, not as muscular as the other Gordon but excellent condition.


----------



## EDG301

Dawn said:


> Gordon who won was in tremendous shape and had some good mature muscle for a junior. Gordon who came second was also very good, not as muscular as the other Gordon but excellent condition.


Just seen pics and agree, good proportion, size and shape. Is fabio defending his title this year? he certainly has competition judging by the qualifiers! :thumbup1:


----------



## EDG301

Update:

Worked bi's and tri's this afternoon. Real good pump and veins were on show so was happy. Missed a.m cardio this morning as helped dad with hedges again. Going for 60min walk when it cools down, probably around 8ish.

Going down to london to see Kim on wednesday and get rest of stuff and sign out of accommodation. Am eager to get feedback from her and will be interested to see what changes are made these final weeks, if any at all.


----------



## Dawn

IIRC Fabio is taking sometime out now to put on some mass.


----------



## Galtonator

good pics mate all going well


----------



## EDG301

Galtonator said:


> good pics mate all going well


Cheers mate, yep all is well. Todays got to me a little, not being able to go out n do normal stuff etc, but hey, it will all be worth it!!! Only 9 more weeks left till i can eat what the hell i like! :thumb:

High carb day today, and after 3rd meal (200g chicken breast/225g sweet spud and broccoli) i fell asleep for 2 hours straight. Felt like i had an insulin spike so im guessing im becoming more sensitive to carbs now.

Anyway, legs in 30mins and going to blast them! :beer:


----------



## EDG301

Crap training session today, just couldn't get that connection/ concentration. Felt quite f*cked off tbh! Was shoulders today, then went for my 30min walk after which cleared my mind a bit. I feel these last weeks are going to go by VERY slowly.... :ban:


----------



## ScottCP

Dont feel bad about it mate, when you have sh1t sessions it just makes me look better lmao.


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> Dont feel bad about it mate, when you have sh1t sessions it just makes me look better lmao.


 :lol: your right, how selfish of me..... lol. Will blitz it come thursday!!!!! Cant wait till im bloody bulking again!!!! :rockon:


----------



## EDG301

Ok, got over my no carb day yesterday.......just.....lol. Done my 45mins a.m cardio, cooked my meals then headed to london to sign out of uni accom. and see Kim at skyline to sort posing routine and discuss plan off action for the coming weeks

She said she was happy, legs have come in well which she didnt expect and said i was on target :thumb: although i still think i could be a little bit more tighter at this point (but that is always the case)

She said not to reduce calories but just to up cardio as the weeks go by. Tbh, im a little concerned about not reducing cals but she assured me i would just go into catabolism and become flat. I will monitor how im looking, but if i do feel the need to, i will reduce carbs on my 2nd high carb day of the week, through cutting out the banana in the morning & post workout (reduction of around 250cals, & maybe reduce carbs in meal after workout). This is only IF i feel the need to, and i will get a second opinion from my workout partner as and when.

Anywho, posing routine is sorted!!! :bounce: :rockon: Spent over an hour going through posing and working out a good routine............and on no carbs.......yes i was absolutely wasted at the end of it..... was so hard trying to memorize routine when all i could think about is FOOOOD!!!!! and sleep!!! lol.

So, pretty much everything is taking care of. Just got to concentrate on pushing it to the end!!

Driving back felt like a lifetime journey, no car radio (****ed) , no ipod (no battery), so all i cud do is try to zone out..lol. Got back at 10pm, then went for my 30min walk........ :blink:

Fair to say, i slept like a log last night,lol

Just over 5 weeks left!!!! :rockon:


----------



## Galtonator

GOOD WORK MATE your a busy boy


----------



## Dawn

Brilliant to read you're on track. Listen to Kim she knows what she's talking about!!

Apparently Fabio is definitely out with torn pec and will not be competing for some time.


----------



## EDG301

Dawn said:


> Brilliant to read you're on track. Listen to Kim she knows what she's talking about!!
> 
> Apparently Fabio is definitely out with torn pec and will not be competing for some time.


She's been such a great help.

A torn pec at such an early age!!?? pass my regards on if your in contact with him.


----------



## EDG301

Forgot to add in previous posts, weighed myself when at skyline and was 79.8kg/ 175.9lbs (on no-carb day). On the 7th (10days ago) i weighed in at 81.75kg/ 180.2lbs (no carb day) however different scales, but if they are both correct i've lost 4.3lbs in 10days. Not too bad.


----------



## Dawn

I'm not in touch with Fabio mate, just seen him post on the BNBF forum. Torn muscles can happen at any age if you overdo it too much!


----------



## EDG301

Feel absolutely shattered and not even half way through no carb day,lol. Been for my 45min powerwalk, listening to a bit of hardcore rock (drum n bass just seems annoying now.....).

Chest workout was good yesterday but am surprised how my strength has decreased over the weeks. Warmed up with 20kg aside for 20+ reps x 2. Stuck a 10 either side and got 12, then strength plummeted and only got 8 reps. Then finally dropped to 25 aside and got 8 reps, then back to 20 aside and only got 10-12 reps........not happy, but expected. Still managed to get 12 reps on 30kg db incline so not too bad.

Phoned work yesterday and am working 3 days per week (wed/sat/sun), considering wednesdays and saturday are my no carb days im not expecting to get any tips from the punters........as all they'll get is a drink.....no smile.....no smalltalk.......just what they bloody payed for.....lol. Im sure i wont be that bad....


----------



## EDG301

Weighed myself this morning (low carb day) and weighed in at 78.6kg/ 174lbs. Now, i predicted i would be in condition at 78kg but i've still got another 6-10lbs to shift i reckon to come in ripped. Will keep slaving away, only 5 weeks to go from today (35days!!!) 

So two weeks ago (7th) i was 81.75kg/ 180.2lbs so its still coming off. This has been since i've upped cardio to 45mins a.m, havent even touched diet since 12 weeks out.

May up cardio next week to 60mins a.m- will see.....


----------



## EDG301

*Update*

Real good leg session! pushed it real hard- looked something like

Leg ext- 4 sets-20reps

Hack squats- 40kg/20reps 40kg/20reps 80kg/15reps 120kg/10reps 100kg/12reps 100kg/12 reps>> drop 40kg-8 reps (red mist throughout LOL)

Leg press 160kg/ 15reps 200kg/15reps 200kg/12 reps

Legs were smashed after so just performed 2 sets smith squat- real deep

Leg ext- 3 sets/ 10-15reps

Standing leg curl- 5 sets 10-15 reps

Cardio- 30mins fast walking> Very hard!!!!!

Have a confession to make aswell- i said last week was my last cheat meal- but i actually meant this week was my last,lol. Had a nando's yesterday- kept it cleanish tho- chicken burger, spicy rice, nuts, quarter chicken, coleslaw, garlic bread. So that was OFFICIALLY my last cheat until 26th july. Felt my body burn up after and had a hard time sleeping last night, but felt real hungry when i woke up so must of worked to spike metabolism.

Will update what my plans will be regarding altering diet etc. in the afternoon.


----------



## Galtonator

HOPE you enjoyed it mate


----------



## EDG301

Yep, enjoyed it ALOT!

O.k, the plan of action.

From wednesday onwards i will up my cardio to 60mins in the a.m and keep postworkout/ p.m cardio sessions at 30mins.

I will also be cutting out any dairy foods (cottage cheese/ calcium casienate) from my diet and replacing the protein with chicken/ turkey breast. Not sure whether to cut my isolate shakes out aswell but will ask my advisor.

The days im working i shall only perform my a.m cardio session as my job is pretty taxing, normally moving chairs/tables, setting up events, serving on bar, and standing up for the whole shift with 30mins break. Shifts from 6 to 14 hours.


----------



## EDG301

Good shoulder workout yesterday. Felt nice and pumped and got a good burn in my delts.

Smith press- 5 sets - superset- db raises (3sets)

Db press- 4 sets (with some dropsets in)

Strict seated db side lats- 4 sets

Cble upright row- 3 sets

Seated rev pek dek- 4-5 sets

30mins cardio

This morning went for my 60min walk- theres a golf course right near me and a public footpath going along the outside of it so just walking around that which takes 60mins which is ideal and quite pleasant.

Today is my no carb day- have taken out my shake meal at 5.30 and replaced with chicken & veg.

Meals have/ will be:

Post cardio

50g protein isolate

13:00

Chicken & veg

15.30

Coley & veg/salad

17:30

Turkey & veg

20:30

Salmon & veg

Before/ throughout sleep

Protein isolate 45g with udo's oil 10-15g

This will be what my no carbs days will look like for the future.

Got work tonight at 6pm, cant wait to start getting behind a bar and start earning some money tbh, theres only so much lazying about watching jeremy kyle i can handle!!!!! Will hopefully take my mind off things as well as it can be a right laugh working there, especially when theres weddingz :thumbup1:


----------



## ScottCP

Take a look at the NABBA British Finals some big old boys in the top 3 placings http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2009/britain/Juniors/album/index.html


----------



## EDG301

Yeah they are big old boys, u better get yourself together if u want to qualify!!!


----------



## EDG301

Ok, been for my LONG 60min a.m cardio and had 1st meal. Its high carb day today so it was

80g oats

40g isolate

1 banana

Worked my first shift at work for while last night, and was completely knackered at the end of it, thank god im only working 3 shifts per week.

My legs are in agony after mondays leg workout, and was walking straight legged pretty much the whole shift as was scared if i bent them i would just collapse in a small pile.........think i will tone down the intensity with legs for the coming weeks as i always feel my immune system takes a battering the days after.

Felt a bit run down when i woke up this morning but am hoping its nothing as i really cannot be dealing with a cold at the moment. :ban:

Anyway, back today and will probably chuck some biceps in after as might not get a chance to work them at the weekend as working. :cursing:


----------



## EDG301

Haven't upated for a few days as been working and absolutely shattered.

Had a good back workout thursday, erectors are in full view so pleased, back fat is coming off nicely, i know for me this is one of the last things to go when cutting. Legs are still coming in and everything else is going as smoothly as it can really.

Friday got up and done 60mins walking in the a.m then Worked chest in afternoon and didnt perform post workout (30min) cardio as working in the evening. Workout was 3 sets each of flat bb press, incline db, mach press, cable x overs, db flyes.

Its no carb day today and working 6pm till 1am (although will probably be till later). Will see how this week goes and if i feel like utter ****e i'll only work weekends.

Must admit i left my protein shake in the car last night when working and grabbed some food from the bbq as it was literally being forced upon me,lol, only had 1 burger (no bread) a lamb and chicken skewer and a sausage.... So am going to perform 30mins cardio again today before work.

Had the perfect comment from one guy at work the other day, I quote

"Thought you're supposed to get bigger when going into competition not smaller..." :cursing: :ban:

I had to bite my tongue ...


----------



## EDG301

Oh, and will get some pics up tuesday hopefully


----------



## EDG301

Just come back from workout, done 30mins on bike and some ab and light arm work.

Got home from work at 2am so not as bad as i expected, but fell straight to sleep as soon as my head hit the pillow. Got up at 10 and had 1st meal: 2 slices brown bread, 4 egg white + 2 whole, 20g whey isolate then went straight to gym so didn't perform my pre a.m cardio however will go for a 45min walk before work tonight which will even everything out.

Weighed myself again and have lost 1kg/2.2lbs exactly in week so am now at 77.6kg (171lbs). Will probably come in at 11 stone/ 69kg on show day....... i haven't been that light since i was 13 years old,pmsl.


----------



## Galtonator

If your ripped who cares. Does that pout you in the lightweights?


----------



## EDG301

Galtonator said:


> If your ripped who cares. Does that pout you in the lightweights?


Yep, thats my thoughts exactly. No mate, im entering the junior category so theres no weight classes


----------



## Galtonator

Cool. Do you know the weight limit for the lightweights? Went to the southern last week all the classes were strong but from your pics id think you'd do well. Come in ripped as that is by far the best way


----------



## EDG301

Cheers fella, no not sure what the weight limits are. And yes, coming in ripped is a major priority as natty comps reward condition over size i think


----------



## Dawn

Whilst condition is still an important part of the game someone who is ripped with less muscle would not win over someone who is pretty big and not the best condition. Two examples of this that spring to mind are 1) Felix who gets into fabulous condition but lacks the bulk has never beaten a larger guy 2) David who won Northern overall as a Novice last year and the overall as a heavyweight at the Scottish this year is pretty big but has not yet been in the best condition.

Don't over concentrate on one aspect to the detriment of another, just be the best YOU can be in everything  If you concentrate TOO much on condition you could lose some quality size. Don't forget that the BNBF score on 3 rounds so if it's close for symmetry and muscularity you need to make sure your routine is spot on so get practising plenty.

Good luck with last run up of prep.

Weight categories incidentally are u72kg, o72kg and o80kg.


----------



## Galtonator

Thanks Dawn


----------



## EDG301

Right, High carb day , WWOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!, i've been craving carbs since friday so am really looking forward to my meals.

Thought i'd put a pic up to show you guys how my legs are getting on, i'm quite excited. This is after 60min cardio and no carbs.


----------



## EDG301

Had an O.K workout. Trained at David lloydds gym in the other town near me, and was absolutely shocking, i really cant stand fitness gyms.....!!!!!!!

Done both my 60min a.m cardio and 30min postworkout.

Meals have been on point, apart from my protein didnt arrive today and ran out so had eggs and tuna in the morning with a bit of chopped red onion.....really not that bad. Had that before bed aswell.

No carbs tommorow, just want to get it over with then come thursday high carbs!! Will also try and get some pics then as didnt manage to this evening.


----------



## EDG301

Just got back from my evening cardio, am shattered!!!! Didnt even get up to much today, just lazying about in the sun really, eating my meals, ahhhh the life!!! haha.

Protein arrived today so alls good, Having said that i'll be swapping my protein shakes for food either next week or week after.

So, 1st of july.......only 26 more days to go!!! :bounce:


----------



## EDG301

Todays a.m cardio felt real hard, normally time seems to go pretty quickly but it seemed to drag this time.

High carb today, and will be working back and calves tonight at 6.30, will get some pics aswell, although im looking a little more watery now from carbs.

Just keep telling myself i can eat what ever i want in little over 3 weeks time. I've made a decision if i win the bnbf then i wont do the NPA heart of england, so i really want to win it so i dont have to diet for a further 3 weeks,lol. We'll see.....

Booked a sports massage tommorow so looking forward to that, my lower back seems to be playing up a little during my cardio......not painful, just an annoyance.


----------



## EDG301

Had a good back workout, but it was so fukcing hot in the gym, was sweating buckets, it was also pretty packed aswell. Rung out my vest after and it was SiCK!!!! lol DOne my 30 mins cardio after aswell.

Didnt get any pics taken as 1) didnt like how i looked and 2) when training partner tried taking a couple he couldnt stop shaking so pics came out blurry..... what a pussy.... wasnt even an intense workout either,lol.

Will get some up tomorrow.


----------



## Goose

Dan - Good to meet you last night.. You are in top condition and will hopefully get there to support you on stage!


----------



## EDG301

Goose said:


> Dan - Good to meet you last night.. You are in top condition and will hopefully get there to support you on stage!


Yeah you too mate, you're a big ol' boy arn't ya!!! and your 21?

Cheers bro, and yeah would be good to see u there


----------



## EDG301

Morning cardio done and eaten 1st meal of the day. Will have another which will be coley and salad shortly before massage at 1pm, then 3rd meal at 3pm and workout at 4.30-5ish working chest


----------



## Goose

EDG301 said:


> Yeah you too mate, you're a big ol' boy arn't ya!!! and your 21?
> 
> Cheers bro, and yeah would be good to see u there


Yeah 21 years old mate but don't feel particulary big.. I'm sitting on the fence with what to do.. carry on bulking and feeling bit siht and plateau or lose some fat and go from there.. Never easy decision! Check out my Journal.. It only started yesterday mind you. :beer:


----------



## Prodiver

Hi! Dan - can you post full details of the show please?

Hope to come and support you...


----------



## EDG301

Real good chest session, had some comments rich really raised my chin and got me excited about the competition.

Got some pics done, looked good today....however posing was a bit dodgy now looking at them. Couldnt get flash off either so cuts are bit washed out........ i promise they're there,lol.


----------



## EDG301




----------



## EDG301




----------



## EDG301

Date: 26th july; The alban arena. civic centre, St Albans, AL1 3LD- Pre judging starts at 1pm, evening show at 5pm.....reckon the juniors will be one of the firsts ones on.


----------



## Prodiver

EDG301 said:


> Date: 26th july; The alban arena. civic centre, St Albans, AL1 3LD- Pre judging starts at 1pm, evening show at 5pm.....reckon the juniors will be one of the firsts ones on.


Great thanks! Everyone take note! :thumb:


----------



## Nathrakh

Excellent condition mate - good luck on the 26th.


----------



## ScottCP

Check out the differance from last years show! Finally getting into some good condition haha :laugh:


----------



## Dawn

Looking very good there and some fabulous improvements from last year.

Juniors will be the second class on or first if there are not many or no teens. If not many teens they'll put you on together.


----------



## EDG301

Cheers mate......... was trying to forget that year!!! This has really made me realize that i was pretty far 'off' last year....... looking back at pics of that year i vowed that i would NEVER step on stage looking 'off' again. I didn't push it that year, and it shows.....When your up onstage, against competitors who have really worked their ass's off, its very evident, and as someone has said before, the stage is a very lonely place, so you better look bloody good as there's no way you can disguise your weaknesses when up against good competition.

Seeing as where comparing photos, ill chuck one up which was taken in Jan/feb this year (not much training/ alot of drinking- basically the result of uni life,lol)







I know, a big fat C%nt!  :thumb:


----------



## EDG301

Thanks Dawn, 3 more weeks left so still some improvements to be made. Cheers for the downlow on the show, will you be there? would be great to meet you!


----------



## ParaManiac

Looking great mate,huge difference on last year :thumbup1:

And jeez,you were a fat fook in Feb,so an even bigger well done on your current condition with more to come!


----------



## EDG301

ParaManiac said:


> Looking great mate,huge difference on last year :thumbup1:
> 
> And jeez,you were a fat fook in Feb,so an even bigger well done on your current condition with more to come!


Thanks mate! i know, didn't train much at all from june till about february and diet was right off track ( i.e- coco pops for breakfast, sandwich and crisps for lunch etc.) , but enjoyed myself during this time, however it got real tedious being a fatty and having no goals... :ban:


----------



## EDG301

Today is no carb day, and feel very tired. Done my 60min cardio pre breakfast and meals have/will be.

1- protein shake

2-250g coley & salad

3- 200g Chicken & broccoli

4- 200g salmon & green beans

5- 200g chicken & green beans + sugar free jelly :rockon:

6- protein shake with udos oil

Am working tonight at 5.30 till close (which could be anything from 12am - 3am), JOY!!! :ban: having said that, today and tomorrow are the only days i work so shouldn't be complaining.... plus i need the money!!


----------



## Galtonator

Mate you have made some huge improvments.


----------



## EDG301

Galtonator said:


> Mate you have made some huge improvments.


Thanks mate. Although i didnt train 'hard' whilst i was in my 1st year of uni, i still feel i grew a lil bit...... but maybe its just the illusion of losing the fat.


----------



## EDG301

Rite, got home from work at about 2am, absolutely knackered!! I really should not be getting paid for it as i just mope around most of the shift,lol. it did get pretty busy tho so had to work my ass of for about 2 hours as we were very under staffed!...... AGAIN :cursing:

Anyway, got up at 8 and done 60mins fast walking, then went to gym and worked a bit off arms, abs, and calves, then 10mins on stepper.

Weighed myself today and came in at a feather like weight of 75.5kg/ 166.4lbs....... OMFG......... !!!! text my training partner straight away with the words.... IM WASTING AWAY!!!, am pretty shocked....no doubt he'll text me back saying 'my left leg weighs more than you!'

So, in a week i've lost 2.1kg/ 4.6lbs...... not sure whether to jump for joy or be a little concerned..... :blink:

Got work again at 16.30 till close again, but hopefully wont be as busy so go home a little earlier tonight..... i hope!!!


----------



## hilly

lookin very good in the pics mate can see some great improvements


----------



## EDG301

hilly2008 said:


> lookin very good in the pics mate can see some great improvements


Cheers bro, am seeing myself get a little tighter as the days go by so hopefully somethings working. How was ur holiday mate? nice break?


----------



## Dawn

EDG301 said:


> Thanks Dawn, 3 more weeks left so still some improvements to be made. Cheers for the downlow on the show, will you be there? would be great to meet you!


No, not coming to the Southern, I'll be helping out at the Welsh but am doing the Northern myself so didn't want to commit travelling the week before I'm on stage. Hopefully we'll both be on stage at the finals (and for me in a bikini, not handing trophies to the presenters) :thumbup1:

You've done well on the diet looking at those before photos. :thumb:


----------



## hilly

EDG301 said:


> Cheers bro, am seeing myself get a little tighter as the days go by so hopefully somethings working. How was ur holiday mate? nice break?


holidays good thnks mate a nice break altho not much of the food agreed with me such as the bread/potato and fruit so i just ate lots of meat and rice.

think i have gained around 10lb lol that might have something to do with the 2 bowls of ice cream each day to try and keep cool lol


----------



## Goose

Dan when you next down Hercules?

Is that your usual place to train or do you mix and match.


----------



## EDG301

Goose said:


> Dan when you next down Hercules?
> 
> Is that your usual place to train or do you mix and match.


Yeah, usual place. Down tonight, and will be there everyday except wednesday sat & sunday. Normally train from around 5.30-6ish.


----------



## EDG301

Dawn said:


> Hopefully we'll both be on stage at the finals (and for me in a bikini, not handing trophies to the presenters) :thumbup1:
> 
> You've done well on the diet looking at those before photos. :thumb:


Hey, you never know 

Cheers Dawn, i think when you've already done a couple of comps before its gets easier to cut down as you know what your doing/ what your getting yourself in for.......but it took some time to cut down, im talking 5-6months. Think i started a keto diet around feb till april, then carb cycling from april and have used it with success (bar the mood swings), and will carry on all the way up to the bnbf......... And, the NPA HoE- yes i've changed my mind....again, i hopefully will be entering the NPA 3 weeks after. Me and my training partner/ advisor will use this second competition to try different approaches (and maybe more riskier options- sodium loading/depleting etc). I feel this will benefit me in the future when competing as i'll (hopefully) know what works and what doesn't....

Anywho, high carb today..... YEAHH BOI!!!!! :bounce:  just need to get my lazy ar&se up for 60min cardio then i'll have 'my precious' Oats & Banana!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockon:


----------



## Ak_88

I've just found out your Scott's training partner! :laugh: I've chatted to him quite a bit on another board.

Great physique - definately something i'm hoping to aspire to 

Are you the same age as Scott or older?


----------



## EDG301

Ak_88 said:


> I've just found out your Scott's training partner! :laugh: I've chatted to him quite a bit on another board.
> 
> Great physique - definately something i'm hoping to aspire to
> 
> Are you the same age as Scott or older?


Thanks AK  , and im around a month older..... i know....i know, it shows


----------



## EDG301

*Update*

Good leg session, started off with leg ext as needed to warm knees up, then

Leg press- couple warm up sets then- 160/15, 160/15, 200/12 (then dropped weight as had a slight twinge in ham+ left tear drop, 160/15 160/12

Hack squat- warm up- 40/15 40/15 , then 80/15 80/15 80/12

Leg ext- 5 sets

1 leg press * 3 sets= foot pointing to opposite top corner of platform- find that really hits the glutes/ham.

lunges- 2 sets

3 sets of leg curls (were aching from last mondays session)

30 min power walking

*Meals* today was high carb so

80g oats

40g whey

1 banana

Coley + salad

225g sweet spud

200g chicken

broccoli

post workout

40g whey

60g wms

1 banana

170g basmati rice

2 eggs + 1 tble spoon sesame oil

peppers/peas/onions

rib steak + 200g lean steak

--------------------------

this is my healthyish cheat meal- egg fried rice with steak= GORGEOUS!!! comes to around 1000kcals of good fats/carbs/protein........the bbq rib steak i chucked in for laughs- i lost 4lbs last week and im comfortable with my condition atm.

Will sip 40g whey + 8g fat worth of udos oil throughout night.


----------



## Ak_88

EDG301 said:


> Thanks AK  , and im around a month older..... i know....i know, it shows


Oh great, that's not depressing at all given that i'm a few years older :lol:

Seriously though mate, you're looking awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## EDG301

Ak_88 said:


> Oh great, that's not depressing at all given that i'm a few years older :lol:
> 
> Seriously though mate, you're looking awesome :thumbup1:


Stop......it isn't good for my ego! :lol: but looking back at pics from jan/feb i looked like a pile of [email protected],lol.

I've really pushed hard during this prep, and it has payed off so far. I think if you put your all in to it, and have an image in you mind of what you want to achieve, you will achieve it.......as shown by I.B already.

Keep training hard buddie, and thanks for the support dude


----------



## EDG301

Woke up today feeling full ,and looking vascular- veins in the stomach (when i leaned back) and calves were visible.

Done my morning cardio, and had my 1st meal of the day

55g oats

45g whey

200g coley

salad

200g chicken

150g sweet spud

broccoli

PWO

40g whey

50g WMS

200g lean steak

Salad

Dressing ( 1 dessert spn garlic infused olive oil/ 1 tspoon white wine vinegar)

Whey 50g

Udos oil (8g fat)

I've decided i will cut out protein shakes on Monday and substitute it with turkey breasts. I'll also decide by then whether it is worth cutting out red meat as well. The meat im getting is the 'Healthy living' range from tescos, with only 2g fat per 100g.

Im also still marinating my chicken/turkey/red meat in olive oil and spices, i may stop that by monday as well, but will see how things are looking.......... it would purely be for cutting fats but at the moment i think im on track, and no need for any changes right now.


----------



## EDG301

Right, i donned the black posing trunks for the 1st time and this is what i got..

These will be the last photos till the comp











Looking a bit watery from cheat meal last night. :whistling:


----------



## borostu82

looking really well mate. good luck for the show


----------



## harlow

Congrats on your improvements mate..everything seems to be spot on, very good V-taper!! keep up the good work and you should come in show day, shredded!!


----------



## LittleChris

Have a good look to you mate.

Good luck for the comp, look forward to the aftershow pictures.


----------



## hilly

lookin very good mate v taper is awesome in front lat spread. not sure if its camera angle or what but it looks like your leaning back slightly i think if you were stood straight it would be even more impressive. this could be camera angle tho


----------



## EDG301

Thanks hilly mate, Yes i do have a tendency to lean back, I've got to remember to pose to the judges not the audience, so ideally lean forward when posing, point noted mate, cheers.


----------



## Galtonator

your back is just immense. Good stuff mate


----------



## ScottCP

Really not bad for a natural... body is there shame we cant do fcuk all about that face.


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> Really not bad for a natural... body is there shame we cant do fcuk all about that face.


Your a funny c%nt aren't u!!! :blowme: 

Thanks as always..... see if you held out a bit longer u could of achieved the same naturally............. 2nd thoughts, maybe not :lol:

See u at 6.30 for shoulders bro X


----------



## EDG301

Galtonator said:


> your back is just immense. Good stuff mate


Thnks mate, it hasn't withered away like i thought it might,lol. Hows training buddie?


----------



## EDG301

hungrybriton said:


> Great pics mate - coming on perfect for the comp - good luck!


Cheers lads, really appreciate the support :beer:

Only 19 days left!!! :bounce:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

wow, quite pleasantly shocked by your pics!!! (did you oil up BTW?! lol)

very impressive... 2+ more of cutting and a tan and you will look pretty fecking good


----------



## Galtonator

EDG301 said:


> Thnks mate, it hasn't withered away like i thought it might,lol. Hows training buddie?


Its certainly is still there mate

Training had been a bit rubbish for the past 2 weeks. Gym being referbed so just doing what i can really. Week off next week then it will be all finished when i get back.

Looking to possibly change gyms as the one im at is getting a bit annoying


----------



## Galtonator

Incredible Bulk said:


> wow, quite pleasantly shocked by your pics!!! (did you oil up BTW?! lol)
> 
> very impressive... 2+ more of cutting and a tan and you will look pretty fecking good


Looks like that cocoa butter on the side has been used:laugh:


----------



## EDG301

Incredible Bulk said:


> wow, quite pleasantly shocked by your pics!!! (did you oil up BTW?! lol)
> 
> very impressive... 2+ more of cutting and a tan and you will look pretty fecking good


Haha, no mate, I just sweat like a blind lesbian at a fish market! Last year, u should of seen my tan onstage, just ran off me..... i wernt impressed. Hopefully it wont happen this year!!!

Cheers I.B


----------



## EDG301

Galtonator said:


> Looks like that cocoa butter on the side has been used:laugh:


Hahahaha, shiittttt, errrm, it isn't my bedroom...... :lol: Ahhh, who am i kidding, its goood stuff that cocoa butter!!! :thumb: especially on no carbs, almost tempted to eat the stuff sometimes but i doubt it tastes as good as it smells....... :lol:


----------



## EDG301

Galtonator said:


> Its certainly is still there mate
> 
> Training had been a bit rubbish for the past 2 weeks. Gym being referbed so just doing what i can really. Week off next week then it will be all finished when i get back.
> 
> Looking to possibly change gyms as the one im at is getting a bit annoying


Doesn't do you any harm at all having a week off, i find i yearn to get in the gym and lift weights a bit more if i have a break, just gets that bug back instead of it being a chore, which sometimes (although not lately) it can be. Keep that date of comp in mind mate, make short term goals, meet them and you cant do anymore than that. Seems like you'll bring a good physique to the stage judging by avator :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

EDG301 said:


> Doesn't do you any harm at all having a week off, i find i yearn to get in the gym and lift weights a bit more if i have a break, just gets that bug back instead of it being a chore, which sometimes (although not lately) it can be. Keep that date of comp in mind mate, make short term goals, meet them and you cant do anymore than that. Seems like you'll bring a good physique to the stage judging by avator :thumbup1:


Cheers mate:thumb:

I was going great guns until this referb started. This has kind of thrown me out of whack a bit. Coupled with the attitude the gym mangers has now a days it's put my back up a bit.

Short terms goals mate thats all we can aim for.

Make it happen


----------



## EDG301

Gotta put this pic up, with goose & willsey dwarfing me at Hercules gym yesterday



:beer:


----------



## EDG301

No carbs today and had a head ache and feel really tired throughout....bad times! :ban:

Im drinking plenty of water so i know its not dehydration. Just got my 30min walking then eat my post workout meal then bed for cupla hours to hibernate.


----------



## Littleluke

Excellent improvements.. You look fantastic mate. Legs looking alot better than last year and condition is far better!


----------



## Goose

Liking the Herc pick mate.. Me and Willsey look like were trying to get in on the action (we were actually asked to be in the shot for everyones info) :lol:


----------



## EDG301

Littleluke said:


> Excellent improvements.. You look fantastic mate. Legs looking alot better than last year and condition is far better!


Cheers luke mate, means a lot coming from you. And yes, i now realize how off i was.......think i weighed around 79-82kg at the Muscle Mayhem last May, and currently weighing in at around 75kg atm, with still some more to go.


----------



## EDG301

Goose said:


> Liking the Herc pick mate.. Me and Willsey look like were trying to get in on the action (we were actually asked to be in the shot for everyones info) :lol:


Get out, you were asking me for an autograph after :lol: 

Thought i may aswell make the most of being this lean, as i know i'll be a right fatty in around 3 months :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke

Weight means nothing buddy unless you are in a weight catagory of course LOL!.. You look good and will be a contender for the BNBF finals champ. You have done what many don't and stayed naturally reaching a great level.. I'm really pleased for you mate and know you have a great future in the sport.. I've got nothing but respect for you mate.. And envy!! As I know how excited you must be!


----------



## BigDom86

looking very good mate  keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Dawn

Still looking good there mate!! Have you stopped training quads yet? Might be worth considering if not......ask whoever is advising you.

Is there a reason you have gone zero carbs? Are your fats high?


----------



## ScottCP

Dawn said:


> Still looking good there mate!! Have you stopped training quads yet? Might be worth considering if not......ask whoever is advising you.
> 
> Is there a reason you have gone zero carbs? Are your fats high?


Monday will be his last leg session it will be light and a depleating workout with very high reps. Cardio will be stopped 5 days out.

Dan is still carb cycling, albeit has dropped carbs slightly in favour of higher fats.

He is very much on target, we are currently dropping a few things out of his diet to really pull in his condition for this last strech but really it is just a case of pressing on doing what hes being doing to the finish line.


----------



## EDG301

Thanks guys, the comments are very much appreciated!!!! Luke, you'll be back better than ever come 2010, and you know that aswell. Cant wait to see a new and improved you, plus that quarter turns a killer!

Dom- thanks mate, read through your journal, although not posted. You have a great physique, keep it up.

Dawn, thanks again- regarding the no carb day, yes my fats are higher on these days, although i think they could/should be a little higher. Currently at around 50-60g i would say. When i say zero, im getting around 10-20g carbs from veg (beans/broccoli/salad) etc.

Legs, i haven't stopped training them as of yet. Next monday will be my last training session. I have however eased up on the intensity as one, theres not much gas in the tank and two, everything feels alot more fragile at the moment, i.e had a twinge in my ham and teardrop the session just gone, so pre exhausts and went for high reps (12-20)


----------



## Dawn

Thanks for info Rob, sounds like he's being well lookin after:thumbup1:

Dan, keep it up mate, you're bound to feel knackered out now just don't go overdoing it and getting injured:rolleyes:

I got my last quad session tomorrow:tongue:


----------



## EDG301

Better make it count! :thumbup1:

Well, today was my high carb day. Felt pretty down today which is unusual for me on high carbs....... just didnt feel myself....although haven't felt myself (?) for a while,lol.......in both ways :ban: Wednesday was very mentally hard, especially the p.m 30min cardio session. Felt pretty dizzy whilst chowing down my chicken and broccoli after and had to hold my head in my hands for a while.......im thinking low blood sugar..? had a diet coke and that seemed to help a bit.

Had a good back workout, my training partner pussied out today so was a lone ranger. Got a good pump going on then hit some abs then 30mins walking.

Hopefully tomorrow will be better. :cowboy:


----------



## Ak_88

LOL, Scott you fanny 

Sounds like it could've gone hypo, was the cardio following your back session?

I've gone hypo once or twice after a big PWO/PPWO carb hit and it just drains you totally - i've seen Incredible Bulk go hypo a few times too when he was dieting, one minute he's fine the next he's completely wiped out.


----------



## EDG301

i think so too mate. It was on wednesday on my no carb day, regarding exercise i done 60mins cardio in the a.m then 30mins in the p.m (no weights that day). But after the 30mins p.m, i was starving, sat there with my food at the dinner table, and it just hit me, felt really out of it and had a sense of falling for a few seconds.....just had to sit there and try and compose myself.


----------



## ScottCP

Ak_88 said:


> LOL, Scott you fanny
> 
> Sounds like it could've gone hypo, was the cardio following your back session?
> 
> I've gone hypo once or twice after a big PWO/PPWO carb hit and it just drains you totally - i've seen Incredible Bulk go hypo a few times too when he was dieting, one minute he's fine the next he's completely wiped out.


Lol Fcuk you AK!

I think its the oxy make me feel like w'ank. (that and i dont like back day :lol: ). I shall make it up to Dan with my awesome training partner skills tomorrow during chest workout haha.

Oh and the answer to get threw hypo is just to go to bed ive found, you do fcuk all anyway so its not like your pushed for time :whistling: .


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> Lol Fcuk you AK!
> 
> I think its the oxy make me feel like w'ank. (that and i dont like back day :lol: ). I shall make it up to Dan with my awesome training partner skills tomorrow during chest workout haha.
> 
> Oh and the answer to get threw hypo is just to go to bed ive found, you do fcuk all anyway so its not like your pushed for time :whistling: .


True, but i'm a student......whats your excuse  , went straight to bed anyway. Tbh, i've never had it that bad before, i honestly thought i was going to pass out.

Anyway, todays another day, and another day with carbs i might add :thumbup1: , not looking forward to tomorrow with no carbs + work.......... oh well, this weekend is my last shift for 5 weeks until the BNBF and NPA are over. That sounds sooooo good right now


----------



## EDG301

Good chest session, training partner wimped out again (slacker) so went to battle alone.

Got a good pump, strength has decreased a lot over the past week but i suppose its expected. Went on the x-trainer for 30mins after, just zoned out listening to DnB podcast...... time went pretty quickly which was gooood!!

No carbs tomorrow, and working 5pm - 2am...... great! should be completely wasted by the time the shift is over.......oh well, this is my last weekend shift.

Just counting down the weeks till im bulking again!!!!!!! :rockon: :bounce:


----------



## EDG301

Smashed 60mins cardio today, feel real good for some reason. Am really excited about competition now and i know theses final 2 weeks are going to fly by, so i better make the most of them!!! Going to see Kim on tuesday and am excited to see what she has to say, hopefully she'll be pleased with where i'm at. I will also have the plan of action for the final week regarding water intake and carb depletion/loading by mid next week.


----------



## hilly

glad your feeling well mate enjoy it. only 2 weeks left dam thats flew over


----------



## willsey4

Hey Dan, finally catching up with your journal.

Have looked at the first pics of you and compared to when I saw you at Hercules there is such a big difference.

I got the pic Scott took here if you want me to post that.

See you at the show hopefully


----------



## EDG301

hilly2008 said:


> glad your feeling well mate enjoy it. only 2 weeks left dam thats flew over


It really hasn't flown by as of late, seems like a lifetime ago that i could have a cheeky packet of crisps or the odd chocolate bar...... don't even know what they taste like anymore......

2 weeks till BNBF, 5 weeks till NPA.


----------



## EDG301

willsey4 said:


> Hey Dan, finally catching up with your journal.
> 
> Have looked at the first pics of you and compared to when I saw you at Hercules there is such a big difference.
> 
> I got the pic Scott took here if you want me to post that.
> 
> See you at the show hopefully


I've already put the pic up a couple of pages back, cheers mate.

I know dude, i really don't see any point of going back up to that % of bodyfat, hopefully i'll stay in the same mindset after all comps, aiming to stay in the 12-15% bodyfat range, and just get clean cals in, well most of the time.......

Cheers bro, would be good to see you there, otherwise will catch you down Hercules sometime.


----------



## EDG301

Right, just got back from my last shift till all comps are over :thumb:

All i have to do now is concentrate on the competition :rockon: 2 weeks from today and i'll be onstage, this whole prep compiled into that day, so im really going to push it till the end.

As of tomorrow, i will be cutting protein shakes out and substituting with eggs in the morning and chicken/turkey after training. I will also stop marinating my meats in oil and spices, just for my own conscience- instead i will add fats through udos oil or efa's.

I've also decided i will cut out sweet potato mid week, as i seem to be getting bloated a couple of hours after consumption which lasts for a good 4-5 hours after. Instead i will stick to oats or brown rice, and see if this makes any difference.

Tomorrow, i normally have a cheat meal (i.e double what rice i would have on a normal high day after workout (160g) and make egg fried rice with it- (LOVELY!), instead, i will not double it up and stick to 80g.

Unsure whether to keep carb cycling next week, or to carb cycle Mon- Wednesday, then set my carbs at low level throughout till depletion stage of prep. I will discuss this with my guys and see what their views are. I don't want to start changing loads of factors as why change whats working already, but i feel more can be done this final week to help me shift these last final lb's.

Since last Sunday i have lost a measly 0.4kg/0.8lbs setting me at 75.1kg/165.6lbs- i am a little disappointed, however i did lose 2.1kg/4.6lbs the week before so not all is lost, however some of that might have been water retention due to me cutting out most dairy foods (cottage cheese etc)

Anyway, tomorrows high carb day!!!!! and training legs for the last time until competition, so better make it count :thumbup1: (but will train sensibly :cool2: )


----------



## ares1

Hello FB friend!

i suppose i have to start reading this now...

enjoy youre "high carb day" :thumb:


----------



## EDG301

CarbWhore said:


> Hello FB friend!
> 
> i suppose i have to start reading this now...
> 
> enjoy youre "high carb day" :thumb:


Lol, damn straight bro  , don't worry not too long until comp, you've missed all the bitching and moaning and will now witness the final two weeks where excitement is replaced! :thumbup1:

O.k, been for 60mins walk pre brekky and it flew by!!! Passed a couple of people from the next village (yes, i'm a country bumkin!) and asked what i was training for....... raised my chin a bit when i told them.

Had 1st meal of the day..... am missing my protein shakes already!!!!

100g oats

2 ryvita

4 egg whites + 2 whole eggs

100g coley

2 cups coffee

Seeing as i have no high Gi sources of carbs, i may add honey to my oats and reduce amount of oats i'm having- will look into it.

Next meal will be

200g coley

Salad

225g sweet spud

200g turkey

Green beans

PWO

200g turkey

White rice (need to calculate how much)

basmati rice 80g

Lean beef 200g

1 egg + 1/2 tblspn sesame oil

Salmon OR beef 200g

salad with dressing (olive oil + white wine vinegar)


----------



## hilly

looks like a good day mate enjoy the carbs.

what about adding a banana to the oats instead of the honey? just a thought but you may be staying away from fruit all together.


----------



## EDG301

hilly2008 said:


> looks like a good day mate enjoy the carbs.
> 
> what about adding a banana to the oats instead of the honey? just a thought but you may be staying away from fruit all together.


Will talk it over, but yeah was thinking of adding it back into the mix.

Cheers dude


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Will talk it over, but yeah was thinking of adding it back into the mix.
> 
> Cheers dude


Keep it out, ideally want fast acting and fructose out of your sytem for the next 2 weeks.

Will draw u up a carb load/depleat show prep plan this week bud.

Have fun being prodded and looked over by Kim tomorrow :thumb:

.. Oh and how do you like my 20 rep 600kg legpress jelous arnt you.. [email protected] :lol:


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> Keep it out, ideally want fast acting and fructose out of your sytem for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Will draw u up a carb load/depleat show prep plan this week bud.
> 
> Have fun being prodded and looked over by Kim tomorrow :thumb:
> 
> .. Oh and how do you like my 20 rep 600kg legpress jelous arnt you.. [email protected] :lol:


I could push the same if my workout was fueled with ur diet....... 

Mate, im going to have to catch u up on that weight as im tired of taking all those f*cking plates off when its my turn!!!!! :ban:

Catch u soon bro, will txt u to giv u the downlow


----------



## EDG301

Update time

Today was low carb day, meals were spot on- made a little alteration and got me some natty peanut butter, and added it to my salmon instead of having udos oil- never has something tasted sooooo good!!! cooked the salmon, then melted 30g p.b (15g fat) and mixed it in with the salmon------delicious!!!!!!!! but maybe not to someone who isn't dieting,lol- i bet it'll taste disgusting on a lean bulk diet.

So, got up in the a.m and done my 60min powerwalk as per. Then headed off to see Kim at skyline to show her where im at and to get advise regarding the final week of prep. She is pleased with the progress i've made and if she's happy, im happy! 

Went through posing routine and poses, puffing out of my @rse as always, so i must keep practicing up until the comp. :thumbup1:

Am going back to Skyline again on Saturday, as Kim managed to get me a lil photo shoot with Micheal 'headzman' minnot, who was coming down to take some pics of a girl whos competing in the bnbf aswell, so im very excited about that and have something to look forward to :bounce: will be interested to see the prints and will put them up on here if its kool with him.

So, everything is working out very well indeed :rockon:

On a side note, im getting quite back stomach reflux since the start of this week....... and not sure quite what it is....... i took out sweet potato and replaced with brown rice, which seemed to reduce the bloat a little. I have however been adding hot pepper sauce (practically no calories as u need so little as its Hot Hot) to most of my meals, so will stop this tomorrow and see if this is the culprit.

Anyway, no carb day tomorrow....... SAY NO MORE! :lol:

12 days Baby!! :bounce:


----------



## hilly

glad things are on track mate am looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## ares1

EDG301 said:


> I could push the same if my workout was fueled with ur diet.......


FPMSL - McD's double cheeseburgers FTW! :thumb:

( :wub: u robzombie)


----------



## Galtonator

keep going mate. Well done on getting ashoot


----------



## robindevon

Great inspiration. Great to see what is possible.


----------



## ScottCP

CarbWhore said:


> FPMSL - McD's double cheeseburgers FTW! :thumb:
> 
> ( :wub: u robzombie)


James you know theres no other way to bulk :lol:


----------



## Tall

My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


----------



## EDG301

Tall said:


> My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


Sorry? :confused1:


----------



## jw007

EDG301 said:


> Sorry? :confused1:


absolutely no need to apologise mate, its ok

*stay focused you have all the tools to do what you want. *


----------



## EDG301

jw007 said:


> absolutely no need to apologise mate, its ok
> 
> *stay focused you have all the tools to do what you want. *


Too late, i've clocked on already Joe :lol:

F*CKING SPAMMERS


----------



## EDG301

High carb day today :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: the whole of yesterday i had a headache and generally felt like crap..... i feel sorry for my parents as im a right grumpy sod sometimes...... think they'll be glad when im back to 'normal', or as 'normal' as i get anyway. This prep has really been very consuming!

Went on the sunbeds yesterday just to top up tan for shoot, and yes....... i was a complete and utter **** and went in for 10mins, coming out abit too well done. So last night was spent, not sleeping, but tossing and turning as my skin was burning and the sheets were becoming very irritating :cursing: :ban: :cursing: So, my underarms are burnt answell, and my powerwalk in the a.m was quite painful as were rubbing....... BAD TIMES!!!!!

Anyway, so now im holding a bit of water, but i rekon it will go down by Saturday if plenty of aftersun is applied.....think i might bathe in a bath of the stuff!!!

Working back today! :rockon:bring it on!


----------



## EDG301

Good back workout today. Nothing too heavy, but high volume. Finished with ab work and 30mins on x-trainer.

Still sore from sunburn, but teaches me not to be such a plank! :stupid:

Am going to be on low carb days up until carb depletion stage, however will lower carbs slightly and replace with fats. I will also up my cardio to 1 hour in the p.m to counter this.

I wont go in to detail but i will give a rough outline of what the last week will entail-

Regarding Carb depletion/loading, i'm carb depleting from Tuesday -Thursday, then loading from Friday till show day. Loading on white potatoes and white rice and banana's (for potassium). Im also giving sodium loading/depleting for this show (and i bloody hope it [email protected]  )

Training wise, high reps/volume will be used just totally depleting the muscle being worked. Monday will be Quads, tuesday-back/hams/calves, wednesday-chest/shoulders thursday-arms. I will also do 30mins cardio post weight training to further deplete.

Water intake will be at least 6 litres monday to wednesday, then 8 litres + thursday to saturday p.m, then sips throughout sunday.

So, thats basically it 

Tomorrow is Low carb day and working chest- hopefully my training partner will be up for a workout as he's being a big GIRL at the moment :thumbdown:


----------



## ScottCP

Hi mate, feeling slightly better as of tonight, just come in from door work.

Personally wouldnt bother having a depleating leg day on Monday will do more harm than good i think.

Anyway ring u midday, for a session at around 5ish bud.


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> Hi mate, feeling slightly better as of tonight, just come in from door work.
> 
> Personally wouldnt bother having a depleating leg day on Monday will do more harm than good i think.
> 
> Anyway ring u midday, for a session at around 5ish bud.


Yes mate, had second thoughts about that as well....... will see how they're looking/feeling. Kool mate, catch u then.


----------



## ares1

RobZombie said:


> James you know theres no other way to bulk :lol:


 :lol: i would deny it, but youre 18st and im under 14st atm :cursing:

Dan - going to try and make it up to St A's next week for the show, as its not difficult to get to for me.

i get back from holiday on saturday so will look very "skinny fat" :crying:


----------



## EDG301

CarbWhore said:


> :lol: i would deny it, but youre 18st and im under 14st atm :cursing:
> 
> Dan - going to try and make it up to St A's next week for the show, as its not difficult to get to for me.
> 
> i get back from holiday on saturday so will look very "skinny fat" :crying:


Nice mate, would be great to meet you bud! 

Haha, The pre-meet excuses are coming already,lol...... i f&cking hope i dont look 'skinny fat',lol. :lol:


----------



## ares1

EDG301 said:


> Nice mate, would be great to meet you bud!
> 
> Haha, The pre-meet excuses are coming already,lol...... i f&cking hope i dont look 'skinny fat',lol. :lol:


PMSL! 

Mines not an excuse :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

will be good to meet you guys too, im guessing scott wont be hard to spot lol :lol:


----------



## EDG301

CarbWhore said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Mines not an excuse :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> will be good to meet you guys too, im guessing scott wont be hard to spot lol :lol:


The big roider in amongst the nattys,lol........... not exactly needle in a haystack.... :lol: :laugh:


----------



## EDG301

Right, good chest workout, light triceps then 30mins on stepper.

Felt a bit down in the afternoon, but met up with training partner and had a good workout which really lifted my chin and got my excitement back!!!!.....its like a bloody emotional rollercoster....... i suppose i'll miss it all when its over.

Took my top off and was pleased with what i saw so cant really ask for more than that, im confident if i get this depletion/loading correct i'll bring a good package, and hopefully a competitive one at that.

Not long now :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## ScottCP

The afternoons training was fun, i especially liked rubbing the baby oil over your body.. deffinatly gave me a semi-lob on lmao.

In all seriousness, your there mate, just need this carb cut/load to go well and you stand a very good chance of fvcking beasting the comp mate.

(*there was no baby oil and there was no lob on  )


----------



## Dawn

^^^^Oh dear looks like I chose the wrong time to catch up!! Many a true word is posken in jest hehe!!

Enjoy your final weeks prep, then hopefully just another few weeks left to get ready for the final.


----------



## EDG301

Dawn said:


> ^^^^Oh dear looks like I chose the wrong time to catch up!! Many a true word is posken in jest hehe!!
> 
> Enjoy your final weeks prep, then hopefully just another few weeks left to get ready for the final.


Thankyou Dawn, not long now!!! :bounce: Im very excited to get up onstage again! I thought i'd be stressing out right about now, but i've given it my all, and thats all i can do..... im very pleased with the progress i've made, and can't wait till next sunday, and i hope i do all the people that have supported me throughout this prep proud; UK-m lot and especially my Family, Kimberley Anne Jones and my training partner Scott (Robzombie). They've been there from the start, and i really do appreciate there time and help ALOT! 

O.k, just woken up from nap as was a very tiring but fun day up at Skyline Gym. Had my photoshoot which went really well!! :rockon: and was pleased with the pics (hopefully be up in couple of days). Thankyou to Michael Minnot, a great photographer and a kool bloke! He'll be at the BNBF taking pics aswell which is very handy! :thumbup1:

Just got my 30mins cardio to do then i'll chillout this evening and eat my meals. All in all, a good day!!! :rockon:


----------



## EDG301

Got up this morning, and calves were laced with veins and quads are starting to really come through! My hams have also separated which im very pleased about as there not my strongest bodypart and i really do need to work on them in my offseason.

Everything seems to get a little tighter day by day, and i really cant wait to start the depletion phase, as thats when it starts to get interesting!

This morning was my last a.m cardio session, and now there will only be 15-30min post workout sessions to deplete the muscles.

Carbs are kept relatively low, 50-80g and fats raised slightly to around 60-70g, protein kept at 300g

Training quads tomorrow, just a very light depletion workout with posing in between sets then will grind out 30mins on stepper, then stretches. This will be my last workout for legs.

Regarding nutrition tomorrow, i will consume 80g carbs before my workout in the a.m and early afternoon then that will be it for carbs until my carb up friday morning.

Have also booked another sports massage friday afternoon, which will be absolute bliss! nothing too hard ......just to make sure muscles are realigned and in the right place. Starting from tomorrow, i will practice my posing, 30mins in a.m, 30mins afternoon and 15mins evening.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey bud!

6 days to go!!!

whats your posing music?


----------



## hilly

sounds like everything is bang on track i bet ure starting to get excited now mate.


----------



## EDG301

Very excited lads!! Its all starting to kick in now!

Posing musics 'feeling good' my the muse(?), a nice track, nothing too powerful as, well, im a natty,pmsl! :laugh:

I've just got some pics through from photo shoot, heres a back shot for you guys to see


----------



## Goose

Looking real tight up above mate. Good going! May get down Herc before your show depending on time.


----------



## EDG301

Goose said:


> Looking real tight up above mate. Good going! May get down Herc before your show depending on time.


Cheers Matt, should be down there on thursday for my last depletion workout.... probably around 6-7ish.

Am doing most depletion workouts at my local gym as more cables and cardio machines.

Hopefully catch u thursday bro, looking all small and weedy :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Goose

EDG301 said:


> Cheers Matt, should be down there on thursday for my last depletion workout.... probably around 6-7ish.
> 
> Am doing most depletion workouts at my local gym as more cables and cardio machines.
> 
> Hopefully catch u thursday bro, looking all small and weedy :laugh: :lol:


Ok bud.. may be down there working till 6pm all this week in London so depends what time I can get down!


----------



## hilly

back looks awesome mate


----------



## ParaManiac

Looking great mate,superb effort,my very best wishes :thumbup1:


----------



## EDG301

ParaManiac said:


> Looking great mate,superb effort,my very best wishes :thumbup1:


Cheers para mate, what a journey, but i can say it has all been worth it..... even the **** load of cardio!lol, and placing well on Sunday will just be the icing on the cake! the big fat cake with cream and jam......ahhhh cant wait till after the show :lol:


----------



## EDG301

Back from quad depletion training session, just done 20mins on bike, some machine squats (no weight added) for reps 20+, about 5 sets, then leg ext 5 sets 20+ reps, leg press 4 sets/20+ reps then back to leg ext for sets of 50reps, then machine squats 30 reps. Then finally 15mins on the stepper and some stretches afterwards. Between sets i was constantly tensing my quads.

Weighed myself after workout and am down to 73kg....... from tomorrow to thursday i will just be eating chicken/turkey and broccoli and tuna in brine. I will be boiling my chicken in stock to increase sodium intake.

Today, i had around 50g carbs for my first meal, and around 30g for my second, all in the form of complex carbs. These were my last carbs until friday.

Will update weight everyday, as i will be interested to see how much water/muscle glycogen i will lose from the depletion phase.


----------



## EDG301

Just cooked my meals for the day, chucked a crap load of chicken in a saucepan and boiled with chicken stock and then boiled some broccoli. Made it into a sort of soup, and its none too bad! :thumbup1:

This morning when i woke i was real hungry- had 250g chicken on the foreman with 1 scrambled egg and some mustard.

Didnt sleep well last night as was quite hungry, woke up at 3am and just drifted in and out of sleep till about 5ish then woke at 8.30am........ im thinking this is going to be a regular occurance up until carb loading.

Woke up this morning with veins in my calves yet again, hopefully the ones in my quads will be popping out soon! :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Good progress, Dan - keep strong!

Hope several of us will be at St Albans to support you...


----------



## EDG301

Prodiver said:


> Good progress, Dan - keep strong!
> 
> Hope several of us will be at St Albans to support you...


Thanks Paddy, 1st day of depletion.......... 2 more to go! :thumbup1:

Great, would be good to see some familiar faces in the audience :thumb:


----------



## EDG301

2nd day of depletion nearly accomplished...... and yes, feel very light headed and almost not quite there....... :huh: i will probably go 'full retard' by tomorrow,lol.

Worked chest and shoulders today and done 20mins on x-trainer before hand.....which will be my last cardio session for a LOOOOONG while...... :thumb:

Depletion workout- plenty of sets on the cables for x - overs and laterals. When i got changed had a sneaky pose in the mirror and my chest looked pretty darn good even though i say so myself :lol: ...very pumped and is getting that grainy look to it :rockon:

Tomorrow will be depleting arms and will go through poses........THEN BRING ON THE CARBS FRIDAY :cowboy:


----------



## blackbeard

which class are you doing? 3 people at my gym are in that show


----------



## EDG301

blackbeard said:


> which class are you doing? 3 people at my gym are in that show


Juniors (under 23)


----------



## EDG301

Which classes are they entering?


----------



## EDG301

Woke up this morning feeling tighter than ever. Quad separation is really coming through which i'm very pleased about. Feel very depleted and floppy,lol...... but im pleased with how things are going so far. Crappy night sleep yet again, woke up about 5-6times needing a p!ss...... and always having a dry mouth. Its the salt intakes doing.....

Last night my sister and her b.f came back to visit from nottingham as they've all got a wedding to go to of which i declined........ as i really shouldn't be let out the house atm, im tired, im confused and im depleted.....

Mother cooked a paella (my favourite f&cking dish!!!) last night for the family so thought i'd help out cooking it, and i ended up cooking most of it by myself whilst she entertained,lol. ......the aroma of spanish cuisine is soo friggin good, but the smells where the only thing i could enjoy :ban: hopefully theres no calories in just smelling it..... :lol:

They also had a nice bottle of pinot grigio to accompany their meal, whilst i was sat in the corner with my chicken and beans....... and mustard......

I have worked out i haven't touched a drop of alcohol in over 4 months which is pretty f(cking good i think. So come Sunday when im celebrating hopefully Victory, i should be on the floor with a glass of champagne,lol.

I really am looking forward to Sunday, a lot of friends and family are going to be there and i hope I do myself and them proud.

Boy......what a journey its been....


----------



## Dawn

Right young man. All plans have changed. We've been asked to help out at the show...well my hubbie has on security so I'm coming along. I shall probably be the one wandering about backstage waiting for anyone to grab me for slapping on glaze or tieing bikini tops.....I'm very good at the latter if you need me!

Enjoy the next couple of days and I'll see you on Sunday. Do make yourself known to me


----------



## ScottCP

Dawn, im Scott32 off MT, will say hello on Sunday.

And am seeing Dan in his depleated state in half hour.. so if i never reply online again you know it because ive offerd him Ben and Jerry's icecream lol!


----------



## EDG301

Dawn said:


> Right young man. All plans have changed. We've been asked to help out at the show...well my hubbie has on security so I'm coming along. I shall probably be the one wandering about backstage waiting for anyone to grab me for slapping on glaze or tieing bikini tops.....I'm very good at the latter if you need me!
> 
> Enjoy the next couple of days and I'll see you on Sunday. Do make yourself known to me


Great Dawn, but i think im o.k for bikini top tieing......... 

Will definitely make myself known and am looking forward to meeting you guys. I think it'll be a ruddy good day if all turns out o.k.  Can't Wait- Bring on Sunday!!!!!! :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> Dawn, im Scott32 off MT, will say hello on Sunday.
> 
> And am seeing Dan in his depleated state in half hour.. so if i never reply online again you know it because ive offerd him Ben and Jerry's icecream lol!


Ha, u know..... i was walking past the ice cream section in tesco's 3 days ago...... drooling over the ben & Jerrys ....... Cant wait till next week.... YEEEHAAA:cowboy:

Will see you soon bro, and btw, be gentle with me..... i'm feeling very vulnerable/fragile/confused/weak/feable at the moment, so know interlectual conversations,i want yes and no questions....comprende!!!!! :lol:


----------



## JK04

Good luck mate not long to go now.


----------



## EDG301

JK04 said:


> Good luck mate not long to go now.


Thanks mate, and no it isn't....... not sure what im looking forward to the most...... getting up onstage or eating what i like when i like after,lol.

Just stuck my potatoes in the oven for tomorrow :bounce:


----------



## Keithy5

Good luck dude, awesome transformation and great shape!


----------



## EDG301

Keithy5 said:


> Good luck dude, awesome transformation and great shape!


Thanks a lot bro, not long now!!!!! just wrapped my jacket potatoes in foil for tomorrow- cant wait till the morning :clap: :drool:

Time for bed now, am tired, have a headache, and feel skinny. Only 2 days left!


----------



## thebull1436114614

good luck mate im sure you will do great come sunday.


----------



## EDG301

thebull said:


> good luck mate im sure you will do great come sunday.


Thanks fella, lets hope so ! 

Ok, first carb up meal DEMOLISHED!!!!!!!!! :bounce: Give me more potatoes!!!!!! :lol:

Had an 8oz potato (without skin), a banana and grilled chicken with 3 cups coffee using distilled water. Also had my Potassium and vit.c.

Going to pop into h&b to get the instant absorption vit-c powder, i'll just pop 10g in a bottle, then take it to the show and sip throughout.

Awwwwww, its getting closer!!!!! :bounce: im feeling alot more 'myself' with carbs in me already!

Bring on Sunday


----------



## Ak_88

Potato's at this time? Rather you than me :lol:

Best of luck this weekend mate


----------



## Galtonator

good luck dude this has beena great read


----------



## Dawn

You'll be sick of potatoes by the end of today LOL!!! Must admit, I do love this stage but would be even better if you could put salt and Udos on the spuds!

Rob/Scott, looking forward to meeting you. I'll try not to stand sideways on so you'll see me...I'm rapidly disappearing!

AK, when you've not had carbs for a couple of days or so you'd eat potatoes at anytime of the day.


----------



## EDG301

Dawn said:


> You'll be sick of potatoes by the end of today LOL!!! Must admit, I do love this stage but would be even better if you could put salt and Udos on the spuds!
> 
> Rob/Scott, looking forward to meeting you. I'll try not to stand sideways on so you'll see me...I'm rapidly disappearing!
> 
> AK, when you've not had carbs for a couple of days or so you'd eat potatoes at anytime of the day.


Ahhh yes, salt and and a nice big blob of butter would go down a treat!!!

But, i think i've had enough salt as it is, last 3 days was pretty high and constantly had a salty mouth.....

I dunno, these spuds are still tasting pretty darn good to me....... changing to rice tomorrow, then adding banana in the mix in the afternoon.

Done my shopping, loaded up on ben and jerrys ice cream, crunchy nut cluster with choc slices in, m&ms, pizza........... Cant wait till next week!!!!!!!!!!!! got my vit-c powder aswell......and yes..... it tasted RANCID!!!


----------



## hilly

haha not long to go now mate then that ben and jerrys will be all yours. get some waffles in that go in the toaster and have waffles with ben and jerrys, raisens/banana/ peanut butter and honey.

now thats a breakfast


----------



## EDG301

hilly2008 said:


> haha not long to go now mate then that ben and jerrys will be all yours. get some waffles in that go in the toaster and have waffles with ben and jerrys, raisens/banana/ peanut butter and honey.
> 
> now thats a breakfast


Now that's the sh!t, will have to try that next week :bounce:

But monday morning will be spent at little chef, eating olympic breakfast with cheesecake or pancakes for afters :rockon:


----------



## hilly

that also sounds gd choice


----------



## blackbeard

EDG301 said:


> Which classes are they entering?





EDG301 said:


> Juniors (under 23)


 under 80,s,under 72 and first timers ithink???

Chris Drake u80, Richard ???? under 72, Colin ?????? first timer


----------



## EDG301

Kool, will you be there blackbeard? Make sure you make yourself known if you are mate.

Update- just lying in my pit with with feet up. Veins are coming out a treat in abs and legs.....


----------



## EDG301

Feeling nice and full now, will have my last carb meal today in 10 mins then stick to protein till around 11pm before bed. Been eating 8oz of potato every hour for whats coming up for 10hours now, with 4 rice cakes chucked in the mix aswell. Will go through posing after next meal then shower, then 1st coat of tan is going on.


----------



## EDG301

Crap night sleep last night, excitement has started to take over now! Only got 4 hours sleep.

I've had my orders through from the boss, just to POSE! POSE! POSE! and pose some more. Have cooked all my meals for today, a bucket load of rice & some turkey scattered here and there.

Will go through posing for 15 mins, have my second meal of rice then get stuff together so there's no messing about tomorrow. After that, will go through posing once more before a shower, then will get mother to lash some tan on me again.

I do have a concern though, i'm 'planning' on going to an indian restaurant after the show IF I GET BACK IN TIME....... i think i'll have to explain myself when i walk in all tanned up, otherwise they'll spit in my food!!!loll


----------



## EDG301

Update-

Filling up nicely, looking quite full now so not sure whether to reduce carb intake slightly or just keep shovelling them in.....

Tans o.k, looks a bit blotchy, especially my back where my skins peeling because i stupidly over done it on the sunbeds a week ago :cursing: Nothing i can do about it now tho.

Will have my steak and 2 fried eggs tonight at around 10-11ish with a glass of dry white then will stop fluids all together. Will make up a bottle of water with vit.c mixed in with it, and sip whenever needs be.

Cant believe its tomorrow!!! AAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! :bounce: :cowboy:


----------



## EDG301

Just about to leave. Looking o.k, hopefully will dry out a bit more before pre judging.

When im back, i shall be sat here, typing up how it went with a nice big tub of ben & jerrys!!!!!

Lets Go! :rockon:


----------



## LittleChris

Best of luck mate :thumb:


----------



## willsey4

Well done mate, very impressed.

Onto the Britain.

Shame I missed you again after I saw you but i guess you were chucking down copius amounts of food!


----------



## EDG301

willsey4 said:


> Well done mate, very impressed.
> 
> Onto the Britain.
> 
> Shame I missed you again after I saw you but i guess you were chucking down copius amounts of food!


Cheers bro, was a real good day, thanks for coming to support mate, really appreciate it!

No mate, no britain for me...... was never the plan.

Correctamondo, meeted and greeted family and friends then went for an indian afterwards....... was absolutely gorgeous!!! Had the bloated turtle abs after and couldn't move from the sofa till around 1am,lol. Was holding my stomach in as was hurting to much!


----------



## Dawn

Well done Dan, you looked excellent and I loved your routine. Very graceful and confident! Was lovely to meet you. You got an invite to the Brits didn't you? You could do well you know, not much longer to hold the weight. Anyway, if you don't, happy training and hope to see an even better you next year.


----------



## EDG301

Update

Came in 2nd place against a good junior line up of 8-9 competitors. When i received the trophy from one of the judges he said it was a hard call to make. Am looking forward to the pics and will post some up when i get a hold of them.

Well, what a day. Parents dropped me and training partner off at the venue at around 11.30am, and pretty much every competitor was waiting outside for registration. Felt i could fill out a little more so we nipped to the high street to get some chocolate and anything sugary for backstage.

Signed in at around 12.15pm and headed backstage 15mins later. Made sure i didnt sign in straight away as didn't want to be at the end of the stage where the lights were probably poor, but was a good venue and very good lighting so it didnt really matter in the end.

Met most of the guys backstage who i was competing against, all very nice lads and we were all were psyching each other up and having a laugh. Recognized a couple of the guys- Andy 'the beast' beeston who came 3rd, who competed and won the central a couple of years ago (i think) and came second last year. And one of the guys who competed at the scottish bnbf, but didnt qualify there so came down to the central to try and qualify, but unfortunately didn't qualify again.

Pre judging went well, got 1st call out for the eventual top 3 so new i'd done pretty well and was in with a chance. I new i had the guy who came 3rd with condition however he did have a good v-taper and big traps/shoulders, and also had a reputation within the BNBF fed. The guy who came 1st seemed to tighten up a lot for the evening show and i feel this is where he beat me- plus the fact he had real good arms and nicely capped shoulders.

Once the pre judging finished i nipped out for a burger king- had two cheeseburgers and a flapjack i brought with me-20mins after i noticed my veins were out and felt alot fuller. After that we headed back to the venue and just laid down with my feet up as was cramping up during prejudging- had a banana whilst chilling as well.

Went backstage again at round 4ish to get ready for the evening show- felt a little bit nervous/ excited as had to do my routine aswell- was trying to go through it in my head backstage but was getting confused very easily due to being dehydrated etc so put my headphones in & practiced it in a corner for a few mins.......still uncomfortable i would remember it but sure enough it went pretty damn well and didn't forget anything- Hit a few extra poses as well just to milk it,lol.

The evening show went well and felt like we were on and off in a matter of minutes. The posedown was good and really enjoyed myself.

I just want to say a HUGE thank you firstly to my family for supporting me throughout this prep, my parents have really been very understanding. Also Kimberly Ann Jones, such a lovely lady and an inspiration to many people in the bodybuilding community. I really cannot thank her enough for helping me throughout this prep, and i hope I done her proud. Also, Scott my training partner- if your reading this mate i just want to say a big thank you for helping me out and keeping my head above water.

Lastly, everyone who came to support me and all the uk-m lot on here, i really do appreciate the support and it helped my out a lot during the hard and rough patched of this prep.

I will not be competing in the BNBF finals in glasgow for many reasons including money, uni lifestyle and timing.

I plan to compete again next year at a UKBFF finals qualifier; this has always been my intention. I understand I have to put on some quality mass in order for me to be a contender and i think im ready/ mature enough to take the next step in order to achieve this.

Im giving myself a week of training, and will get back to a semi decent diet on Wednesday- then set a good mass gaining diet which will start next monday.

The journey has just begun :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris

Well done, enjoy your food now


----------



## Prodiver

Congratulations, Dan! :thumb:

Willsey and I thought it was a well presented show - and the lighting was good.

Your routine was nicely polished.

By sheer chance we sat next to a couple of guys from Ipswich/Colchester who were rooting for you too, and we all agreed it was a hard call...

Are you sure you don't want to take up that Brits invitation..?  I suppose the attraction of a good curry's too much! :laugh:


----------



## hilly

congrats mate great stuff.


----------



## EDG301

Prodiver said:


> Congratulations, Dan! :thumb:
> 
> Willsey and I thought it was a well presented show - and the lighting was good.
> 
> Your routine was nicely polished.
> 
> By sheer chance we sat next to a couple of guys from Ipswich/Colchester who were rooting for you too, and we all agreed it was a hard call...
> 
> Are you sure you don't want to take up that Brits invitation..?  I suppose the attraction of a good curry's too much! :laugh:


Thanks paddy,

Yeah a couple of mates came down to offer their support.

No mate, competing in the British was never the plan and i can't stand another day of being on a calorie deficit diet, let alone afford it.

Thanks for coming again, i appreciated it a lot and it really boosted my confidence hearing my name get called- especially when your on deaths door...lol


----------



## EDG301

hilly2008 said:


> congrats mate great stuff.


Thanks mate- and thanks for the continual support throughout the prep!


----------



## EDG301

Courtesy of Eric Guy.


----------



## ScottCP

Top, top effort mate, its was a very good standerd of class and when all was said and done you did yourself proud. Thanks for the shout-out bro its been a pleasure, now you can help me out come 2010!!

Now wack some test in your **** and lets get this ball rolling haha!


----------



## Prodiver

RobZombie said:


> Top, top effort mate, its was a very good standerd of class and when all was said and done you did yourself proud. Thanks for the shout-out bro its been a pleasure, now you can help me out come 2010!!
> 
> *Now wack some test in your **** and lets get this ball rolling haha!*


Now you're talking!

(Heretic! :laugh: )


----------



## hilly

haha ill add my support to the TEST addition as well


----------



## hilly

good stuff mate i reckon your guna get some crazy gains


----------



## ares1

RobZombie said:


> Top, top effort mate, its was a very good standerd of class and when all was said and done you did yourself proud. Thanks for the shout-out bro its been a pleasure, now you can help me out come 2010!!
> 
> Now wack some test in your **** and lets get this ball rolling haha!


FPMSL you're going to grow like a weed Dan.

Are you looking forward to it? first jab is great fun :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Good condition there and nice to see some decent competition as well :thumb:

Looking forward to reading your journal now you are on the juice- should be more interesting


----------



## LittleChris

RobZombie said:


> Top, top effort mate, its was a very good standerd of class and when all was said and done you did yourself proud. Thanks for the shout-out bro its been a pleasure, now you can help me out come 2010!!
> 
> Now wack some test in your **** and lets get this ball rolling haha!


You still eating all those cheeseburgers? :thumb:


----------



## ScottCP

CarbWhore said:


> FPMSL you're going to grow like a weed Dan.
> 
> Are you looking forward to it? first jab is great fun :lol:


Hes been injecting H between his toes for years.. a IM injection should be easy for him lmao.


----------



## ScottCP

LittleChris said:


> You still eating all those cheeseburgers? :thumb:


Ive cleaned up my diet loads.. its now all boring oats and [email protected] with cheeseburgers making an appearance once or twice a week, really is no fun :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

RobZombie said:


> Ive cleaned up my diet loads.. its now all boring oats and [email protected] with cheeseburgers making an appearance once or twice a week, really is no fun :lol:


Get a journal going here bud. Always enjoyed your old one :thumbup1:


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Been looking forward to it for 2 years, but i decided to hold out and wait unlike some people.........scott
> 
> Will work a nice diet out and training split tomorrow then get the ball rolling :thumbup1:


Training split,

Mon=Back

Tues=Chest

Wed=D/Off

Thurs=Legs

Fri=Shoulders

Sat=Arms(every 2nd week)

Sun=D/Off

Sort out ur diet and well look it over.

1 g test ew for first 2 weeks.

500mg ew for 10 weeks.

Adex 1mg e3d.

Hcg ran from start of 3rd week 500iu e4d.

Pct - 3/4 weeks for a Nolva & Clomid mix, tapering down weekly.

Thats basically what i would opt for Dan.


----------



## ScottCP

Your birthdays on the 23rd of April isnt it? Unless there is a Ukbff show befor then i dont think you can compete as alas you will be to old as you have to be U/21 on the day of the show. I think the season starts around the 26th of April.

In this case you might want to do NABBA as i had a look and it says on there site "Juniors must be under 21 on the 1st of January in the year in which the Britain Finals take place."


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> Your birthdays on the 23rd of April isnt it? Unless there is a Ukbff show befor then i dont think you can compete as alas you will be to old as you have to be U/21 on the day of the show. I think the season starts around the 26th of April.
> 
> In this case you might want to do NABBA as i had a look and it says on there site "Juniors must be under 21 on the 1st of January in the year in which the Britain Finals take place."


I told you bro! Im always right! :lol: In that case will either do the nabba juniors OR head for the classic class.


----------



## Dawn

LOL, I see my question as to why you're not doing the finals is answered!! :whistling:

I still think you have good potential to do well in the naturals but I believe your goals won't really be achieved if you did.

Good luck to you, you have the right attitude and I agree you've done the right thing in building up an excellent natural physique rather than you starting from scratch on gear. You've got a great team behind you so I'm sure you'll be guided well.

(I've only just noticed your visitor message to me...sorry I missed it.)


----------



## Goose

EDG301 said:


> I told you bro! Im always right! :lol: In that case will either do the nabba juniors OR head for the classic class.


Man up and get yourself into the inters


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well done!!! 

i had a friend competing (he took 2nd in the heavyweight mr class)


----------



## EDG301

Dawn said:


> LOL, I see my question as to why you're not doing the finals is answered!! :whistling:
> 
> I still think you have good potential to do well in the naturals but I believe your goals won't really be achieved if you did.
> 
> Good luck to you, you have the right attitude and I agree you've done the right thing in building up an excellent natural physique rather than you starting from scratch on gear. You've got a great team behind you so I'm sure you'll be guided well.
> 
> (I've only just noticed your visitor message to me...sorry I missed it.)


Haha, yes that would be the reason 

Thank you Dawn. You and your husband were great backstage, i thanked him before leaving- such a well organized event with no confusions or rushing about due to the ppl backstage having good communication between the competitors. Tell him he done a grand job! 

I'm very lucky to have a great team behind me and look forward to what ever's in store!


----------



## EDG301

Goose said:


> Man up and get yourself into the inters


LOL, i may have no choice- me and scott worked out what weight i'd have to be to be able to compete in the classics and it doesn't give much leeway. May take next year off competing to gain more mass, then compete in 2011 in a weight class. This would give me time to concentrate on uni aswell ...


----------



## EDG301

Just thought i'd upload a bloated me the night after show- just had an massive indian and a pint- couldn't handle anymore... lol


----------



## willsey4

Incredible Bulk said:


> well done!!!
> 
> i had a friend competing (he took 2nd in the heavyweight mr class)


If i remember right he was pretty impressive. Just the person who won was sooo much bigger then anyone else in that class.


----------



## thebull1436114614

congrats on the showing! looked brilliant up there and imo only lost it on condition (though im literally going from that one photo!) youve got a great shape to build on. good luck for your future in NABBA/ UKBFF!


----------



## EDG301

thebull said:


> congrats on the showing! looked brilliant up there and imo only lost it on condition (though im literally going from that one photo!) youve got a great shape to build on. good luck for your future in NABBA/ UKBFF!


Thanks bud  , and yeah he did seem to harden up alot for the evening show. Will put some pics up of the comparisons when i can get hold of 'em.


----------



## Goose

Looking good mate.

Sorry I couldnt be there I had some work on and seeing as its my last day today at work I needed the cash! Well done on taking second place and look forward to catching up with you at hercules some time.


----------



## EDG301

Goose said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Sorry I couldnt be there I had some work on and seeing as its my last day today at work I needed the cash! Well done on taking second place and look forward to catching up with you at hercules some time.


Hey mate, completely understand your situation bro no worries. Will be back hitting it hard next Monday so will hopefully catch up soon. Cheers dude.


----------

